# 12/18 SuperSmackdown Live & Commercial-free on USA



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 SuperSmackdown Live & Commercial-free*

for a second i thought i wandered into a btb thread.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 SuperSmackdown Live & Commercial-free*

Will be the first time that I have bothered to check out Smackdown in a long, long time. I think RAW made up for all the commercials that Smackdown won't be having by showing double the amount that they usually do. Although I am sure we will still have a TON of "commercials" on Smackdown. It will just be WWE commercials, like ShopZone.com or more shilling of Tribute for the Troops or WWE's new mobile app (we're relevant & current you guys, really).

I honestly have no idea why this show is happening. At first, I thought it was because of the holidays so people were probably getting the week off. RAW next Monday is Christmas eve though so people will still have to work. So, I don't know. It seems kind of random. Christmas day isn't the kind of thing that families reschedule so getting the week off before Christmas wouldn't really help anyone. :lol

Oh, also, as for my immature comment of the post: I really want to have sexual relations with A.J. Lee. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_67335.shtml



> The busiest TV/PPV week of the year continues Tuesday night in Pittsburgh with a packed TV taping scheduled.
> 
> - 7:00 p.m. EST start time: WWE will likely tape matches and segments for Superstars and Saturday Morning Slam.
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for all the people attending and the roster. They have to sit through 5 straight hours of WWE taping.

Anyways good thing this replays on Friday since I have final tonight.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

> - 10:00 p.m. EST: WWE is scheduled to tape next week's three-hour Raw episode airing on Christmas Eve, December 24. Even if WWE rapid-fires through the TV taping with short commercial breaks in a live-to-tape format, the taping will likely end around midnight.


Ahh, that explains it then. OK, this show makes sense again!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

And we're getting the exact same match we had on RAW the other week. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

I will be there tonight at Consol... I am quite excited to be honest and I am really looking forward to the entire night! Hopefully we have some excellent seats, because we don't know exactly because they were put aside by the girlfriend of a wrestler on the WWE roster. So we are hoping they are close on the floor at least!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This is the perfect show to have The Shield vs. Ryback & Team Hell No rematch in a No Holds Barred enviroment. Commercial free would allow this match to go to it's full potential like a PPV.

I'm assuming Barrett gets a rematch against Kofi tonight and Ziggler might cash in but God I hate the main event.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

It seems that the WWE is a bit stupid in December


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

So...

Miz will likely get into a fight with Ziggler during MizTV and...oh...wait a minute...let me guess...hmm...I know...Langston will come down for the save!!!

Oh man, guys, Stephanie and her writers just keep us guessing!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

This won't even be airing in Canada!

Like always, Canada never gets WWE stuff when they should. Smackdown won't be commercial free here, and it won't even be airing on Tuesday.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Does this have potential? Like could this be better than Raw? Due to it being live will we be getting Raw superstars and feuds continuing such as Cesaro being involved? The whole Ziggler/Cena thing? The Shield perhaps? More Punk? Perhaps a Flair sighting? 

I haven't watched Smackdown in years.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Can't be any worse then raw? Actually.... maybe it could be


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predictions smackdown tonight.

Dolph Ziggler and Big Show beat Sheamus and John Cena.

aj and Langston cost cena the match.

Vickie will get in a catfight with aj on Miz TV”.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a feeling that Ziggler is cashing in tonight. There's no way that WWE will make yet another Big Show/Sheamus match at a PPV, and Cena seems to be moving on to Langston. I don't see Ziggler entering the Royal Rumble match, seems kinda pointless given that he could main event Wrestlemania with the briefcase.

Tonight i'm calling that he cashes in on his tag team partner. If there's anytime when the WWE would have a cash-in on Smackdown, it would certainly be on a live edition.

Ether this or he cashes in on the Big Show at Wrestlemania, but there would go my theory that Ryback is winning the Royal Rumble this year to challenge for the WHT.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm tempted to stay up for this......

But I know I'll regret it :batista3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Tonight i'm calling that he cashes in on his tag team partner. If there's anytime when the WWE would have a cash-in on Smackdown, it would certainly be on a live edition.


If that happens and I miss it, I'll be so pissed. I'm not sure though. I think Big Show could hold the title all the way until Mania and drop it to Ryback who will win the Rumble. They could of had Ziggler cash in at TLC, or RAW, but they didn't. I'm starting to think Ziggler won't be a World Champion until 2013. Idk. Ugh, I may have to watch this now out of curiosity, I mean the only reason I continue to watch RAW live is in the hope that Ziggler might cash-in.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Feels like we've had a MizTV segment every week since he's turned face.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is this worth watching? :bateman


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

I am tempted for this, last live RAW/Smackdown of the year must mean something, especially for a Smackdown to close the live shows off for 2012. I sense Ziggler cashing it in tonight at the end of the TT match and winning the WHC! *Fingers Crossed*.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a feeling that Ziggler is cashing in Money In The Bank, and winning the World Title tonight. Just going by what happened on RAW last night, I think that's what will happen. 

It sucks that Canada doesn't get this Smackdown live, so it looks like I'll have to go on Youtube and watch the show tomorrow night because I don't want to wait until Friday, lol.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Commercial-free...but with recaps and WWE sponsored commercials, right?

Anyway, I don't know what to expect out of this live Smackdown. May watch it just for the hell of it.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a feeling that Ziggler is cashing in Money In The Bank, and winning the World Title tonight. Just going by what happened on RAW last night, I think that's what will happen. 

It sucks that Canada doesn't get this Smackdown live, so it looks like I'll have to go on Youtube and watch the show tomorrow night because I don't want to wait until Friday, lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wish there was a tag title match as well, might actually make this show worth watching


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

If there is a tag title match then Team Hell No will be dropping the belts for sure.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

After the quality of RAW I find it hard to be excited for this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

As usual, looking forward to AJ and Sheamus. I am not sure Ziggles is cashing in tonight on a show that many might not be watching because they might not even know it's live.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Didn't this main event happen last week?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Less Cena= Better show


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> Feels like we've had a MizTV segment every week since he's turned face.


We have.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

And they have all been train wrecks


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Cena's new gimmick. Runs in preventing Dolph from cashing in.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Dragonballfan said:


> Wish there was a tag title match as well, might actually make this show worth watching





JoseBxNYC said:


> If there is a tag title match then Team Hell No will be dropping the belts for sure.


That match is happening on Main Event tomorrow night


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hoping Siggler win s world title tonight. Only reason I am watching Smackdown tonight


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

I hadn't thought of Ziggler potentially cashing in tonight, I hope he does because Big Show has been a terribly boring world champion, and Ziggler could breath new life into the WWE going into 2013 with the World Title. 
I'll be watching this on youtube tomorrow probably, I don't usually watch Smackdown but this show sounds good, and It doesn't have to do much to be better than RAW... (I'll bang my head against the wall though if they bang on about that stupid WWE APP though)..


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> If that happens and I miss it, I'll be so pissed. I'm not sure though. I think Big Show could hold the title all the way until Mania and drop it to Ryback who will win the Rumble. They could of had Ziggler cash in at TLC, or RAW, but they didn't. I'm starting to think Ziggler won't be a World Champion until 2013. Idk. Ugh, I may have to watch this now out of curiosity, I mean the only reason I continue to watch RAW live is in the hope that Ziggler might cash-in.


To me it became crystal clear that this is going to happen as soon as Cole promoted tonight's Smackdown at the end of last night's RAW broadcast. Smackdown live was heavily promoted throughout the entire show, there's been a few live Smackdowns in the past and none were ever this heavily plugged especially at the climax of RAW.

The second major clue is that they're seemingly transitioning to a Langston/Cena feud, unless Langston serves as Ziggler's bodyguard, I don't see why WWE would prematurely end Ziggler/Cena unless they have plans to move Ziggler in the WHT picture

The third reason I think this is because the Big Show/Sheamus program has been getting lukewarm with the fans, they've had great matches but now is the time to move on. I don't even think that Christian and Orton had that many concecutive string of matches on PPV. Ziggler stepping in and winning the WHT brings a totally fresh dynamic, and could set up a triple threat match at the Royal Rumble.

Look at how much Ziggler is featured on tonight's show, he's in the main event with the WHC. Feel people would suspect Ziggler cashing in on his own partner after shenanigans and that is precicely why it would work brilliantly.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> Hoping Siggler win s world title tonight. Only reason I am watching Smackdown tonight


Someone's even made a thread about the possibility of this happening now. :|

Ah fuck it, I'll watch it, because I'll kick myself if I miss Ziggler cashing in. 



SVETV988_fan said:


> To me it became crystal clear that this is going to happen as soon as Cole promoted tonight's Smackdown at the end of last night's RAW broadcast. Smackdown live was heavily promoted throughout the entire show, there's been a few live Smackdowns in the past and none were ever this heavily plugged especially at the climax of RAW.
> 
> The second major clue is that they're seemingly transitioning to a Langston/Cena feud, unless Langston serves as Ziggler's bodyguard, I don't see why WWE would prematurely end Ziggler/Cena unless they have plans to move Ziggler in the WHT picture
> 
> ...


Well all I can say is I hope you're right.

Btw, Orton/Christian had more PPV matches in a row. They had consecutive PPV matches at Over The Limit, Capitol Punishment, MITB and Summerslam, whereas Sheamus/Show have had matches at Hell in a Cell, Survivor Series and TLC. But I get what you mean, it seems like they've been wrestling for ever now and Ziggler as the World Champion could really freshen up the title scene.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I will be at this. Hopefully the night is entertaining.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Someone's even made a thread about the possibility of this happening now. :|
> 
> Ah fuck it, I'll watch it, because I'll kick myself if I miss Ziggler cashing in.
> 
> ...


You're right, my bad. If they have a rematch on PPV, it would tie Orton/Christian. I think the difference here is that Sheamus is not really garnering the babyface reactions that the WWE might've expected out of him, and I seriously doubt that they'd want to stretch out his matches with Big Show all the way to the Royal Rumble, a period when things are supposed to heat up. Plus, I don't see Sheamus regaining his WHC right before the road to Wrestlemania, so why have him lose 4 straight times? 

It just makes so much sense to have Ziggler win and make it a triple threat at the Rumble. It freshens up the scene and you don't have to have Sheamus eat yet another pinfall at the hands of Show.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Cena's new gimmick. Runs in preventing Dolph from cashing in.


I have to admit that would be hilarious.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If tonight's show is even an 1/8th as ridiculous as last nights, it will be a good night.

I want more black men to invade the main event.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I will be at this. Hopefully the night is entertaining.


Have fun.



SVETV988_fan said:


> I think the difference here is that Sheamus is not really garnering the babyface reactions that the WWE might've expected out of him


With Sheamus working with Del Rio and Big Show the majority of the year I don't blame the crowd for not caring. 



SVETV988_fan said:


> and I seriously doubt that they'd want to stretch out his matches with Big Show all the way to the Royal Rumble, a period when things are supposed to heat up. Plus, I don't see Sheamus regaining his WHC right before the road to Wrestlemania, so why have him lose 4 straight times?
> 
> It just makes so much sense to have Ziggler win and make it a triple threat at the Rumble. It freshens up the scene and you don't have to have Sheamus eat yet another pinfall at the hands of Show.


Sheamus won't win the WHC again before WrestleMania, that would be pointless. The idea of Ziggler winning and facing Sheamus and Show at the Rumble just seems too similar to last year when they had Bryan defend the title at the Rumble in a triple threat (also involving The Big Show ironically). So I feel that might be too obvious, but then again what else can they do? If they don't go with Ziggler winning then they could go with a random filler opponent for Show at the Rumble, random filler opponents have happened a lot in Rumble history, matches like Lesnar/Holly from the 2004 Rumble is a perfect example of that. Shame Orton got injured, he could of been a potential challenger to The Big Show. Regardless, they shouldn't go with Sheamus/Show again, absolutely not, Big Show's beaten him three times, two of those times being perfectly clean victories, Sheamus shouldn't get another opportunity. But if they go with the triple threat like you said, Sheamus's role in the match would be to take out the Big Show while Ziggler gets the sneaky pin. As I couldn't see Ziggler surviving in a one-on-one match with the Big Show, unless it ends in a DQ or something, but that wouldn't make look Ziggler look good, so Sheamus needs to be there I guess. Sheamus isn't going to take the pin in his 4th PPV match in a row, that's for sure.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

What channel is it on in the UK?


----------



## MatRykiel25 (Dec 2, 2007)

This show has to be good..it is the final live WWE show on the USA Network of 2012.All the Raw's for the rest of the year are taped.They gotta end the year on a great note and headed into TRTW.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last bit does seem like a plausible outcome.

In my mind they could set this up one of 4 ways:

1: They have Ziggler cash in tonight, successfully defend his title all the way to Wrestlemania and battle Royal Rumble winner Ryback. (this would prove to be problematic since I don't think WWE wants to risk Ryback getting outcheered by a heel Ziggler on the grandest stage).

2: Same scenario only Big Show regains his title and battles Ryback at Wrestlemania. This would accomplish 2 things for the WWE, it would get Ziggler's MITB briefcase out of the way (assuming that's what they want), and they could have their wet dream of Ryback Shellshocking Big Show for the WHC without worrying about him getting outcheered by his opponent.

3: They could have Dolph Ziggler unsuccessfully cash in his MITB and go with plan # 2, this would obviously piss people off.

4: Have Ziggler face ether Big Show or Sheamus at Wrestlemania for the title. This would be bad since they already had many bouts against each other this year, and nobody would root for Sheamus in NY/NJ, it's just not going to happen so it'd be a clusterfudge of a main event. With Show, the only way that would work is if they turned Ziggler face and have him wait for the cash in until WM for that ultimate babyface win over the unstoppable monster.

Ether way, I think they need to pull the trigger on Dolph Ziggler now. He's super hot off a winning streak and string of high caliber matches. If he doesnt cash in on the Big Show at Wrestlemania as a face, he has to cash it in now and i'm almost certain this will happen given his momentum and the circumstances on Smackdown atm.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

4 sounds like the best idea tbh. Tbh in this current feud Ziggler is the face to me and Cena is the heel.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Looking forward to the commercial free (but don't forget to download our app) Super Smackdown Raw Recap Show.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Definitely agree on that last part of your post, *SVETV988_fan*. Ziggler's red hot atm and WWE should capitalize on him now before they ruin his credibility again like they always seem to do.



Tedious said:


> What channel is it on in the UK?


403 - Sky Sports 3.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If anything. The best time for Ziggler to cash in was last night when the crowd were hot. But maybe they didn't because it's a Smackdown belt and they want it to change hands on a live Smackdown?


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

How much time remained for SD ??


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^1hr 15min


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lucifer34 said:


> I have a feeling that Ziggler is cashing in Money In The Bank, and winning the World Title tonight. Just going by what happened on RAW last night, I think that's what will happen.
> 
> *It sucks that Canada doesn't get this Smackdown live, so it looks like I'll have to go on Youtube and watch the show tomorrow night because I don't want to wait until Friday, lol.*


Absolute joke we don't get it to watch it live tonight, i fucking hate The Score. Guess i'll be streaming it, how much longer till it starts??

edit: Just seen Clique's post.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

What is the point of having two live shows on back to back nights? I'm genuinely curious. Hoping to actually watch some wrestling matches that last longer than 3 seconds tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

un_pretti_er said:


> What is the point of having two live shows on back to back nights? I'm genuinely curious. Hoping to actually watch some wrestling matches that last longer than 3 seconds tonight.


Maybe they realised last nights Raw was just a shitty Slammy award show.

If anything if they were going live with Smackdown they should of done it tonight and have the fall out of the PPV last night on Raw when people cared.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Starts in one hour?

Edit: sorry, just read above.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Absolute joke we don't get it to watch it live tonight, i fucking hate The Score. Guess i'll be streaming it, how much longer till it starts??
> 
> edit: Just seen Clique's post.


Even if it did air on The Score, it wouldn't be commercial-free. So whatever, I'll be streaming it as well.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh God. Commercial free Holiday Live edition of Smackdown? Well here's a musical preview: 

12(000) Recaps
11 Slammy mentions
10 Turds a' touting
9 Diva's bitching
8 Khali's a dancing
7 Tweets a twitten
6 Botches making
5 Time Booker T!
4 screams from Vicky
3 CM punk promos
2 Buckets of Chicken
and a continously drunk looking Dean Ambrose.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> and a continously drunk looking Dean Ambrose.


 :mark:

17 minutes. :O


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't wait to be reminded who won which slammys!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

10 minutes to go.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Can't wait to be reminded who won which slammys!


Yes, can't wait to be reminded that Cena won superstar of the year. fpalm


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think Miz TV will open up the show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This'll be the first time I'll be tuning into SmackDown since April of this year. Sheamus, that motherfucker, is so lame that I absolutely cannot watch the entire show with the hook that Sheamus has a match at the end, or a promo. 

Only watching because I'm hoping for a Ziggler cash-in, although that's probably extremely unlikely since they keep all the big things for RAW now a days anyway.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you realize tonight's the 3rd consecutive night of WWE live programming? 8 live hours in 3 days. Damn, WWE.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Watching Smackdown tonight just to see if Ziggler cashes in doubt it though


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Still recovering from the clusterfuck that was last night. Gonna give Smackdown a go tonight, lord have mercy on me :downing

Hope it's somewhat decent.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Yes, can't wait to be reminded that Cena won superstar of the year. fpalm


I think I may actually burn something if Cena stops ziggler cashing in again


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Do you realize tonight's the 3rd consecutive night of WWE live programming? 8 live hours in 3 days. Damn, WWE.


And they're going to be taping the next RAW after this Smackdown, right? Not to mention the shows before that.

I'm expecting the crowd to be tired and dead by the time they start taping RAW.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Yes, can't wait to be reminded that Cena won superstar of the year. fpalm


No ad's means more recaps


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Do you realize tonight's the 3rd consecutive night of WWE live programming? 8 live hours in 3 days. Damn, WWE.


:vince2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Shield >>
Big E >>
Punk >>

Smackdown time.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we go live Smackdown!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

And here we go


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see the "subtle" product placements!


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hoping theres something big happening tonight. Smackdown live, risking fatigue with 3 consecutive live shows.... The games afoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see Big E.

Hopefully The Shield does a lot too.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Here we go, guys & gals. Wish us all luck! :lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My Body is Ready for The Shield!!! Roman Reigns Yes gawd :yum:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Man that big chair is really gay


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

So much wrestling, I love it!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Interesting to see AJ and Ryblack in the picture hyping the tag match behind ziggler and show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I believe this is the longest someone has held a MITB briefcase since we have past TLC. WWE is running into serious "Universe will explode" territoty if Ziggler is in the Rumble.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ryblack's finisher makes the fucking Cobra look legit


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> I think Miz TV will open up the show.


Nailed it lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

MizTV starting off the night.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Man that big chair is really gay


What is gay about a chair?

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Miz TV.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it me or WWE just abandoned its show openings?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggles time ah yeah


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Ziggles & AJ :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Talk about overkill. This is like the 5th MizTV segment over the last month.

You know it's a good crowd when Miz get's a reaction.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

SP103 said:


> I believe this is the longest someone has held a MITB briefcase since we have past TLC. WWE is running into serious "Universe will explode" territoty if Ziggler is in the Rumble.


Pretty sure Edge held it longer in 2005.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

fpalm

Miz already with the terrible jokes.

Apparently Dolph & AJ are really together...they just kissed again on the ramp.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler and AJ look good together.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Dat kiss 

and Lohan joke.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Big E

Damn AJ is a good kisser


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Big E!!! Omg! That kiss lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, guess they are together now!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BIG E N ZIGGLER!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ziggler and AJ are couples I see.

Big E standing over them like a bodyguard.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Is it me or WWE just abandoned its show openings?


Pyro costs money..


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

We're really going to have MizTV the whole time? Seriously, almost every fucking show has MizTV since it started.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Zigglers got himself a girlfriend and a Nash


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

MizTV + AJ's slow talking is a recipe for disaster


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh boy.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not saying she has to be a role model, but I really don't think AJ being a slut is appropriate for kids. I think she might lose fans.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Is it me or WWE just abandoned its show openings?


They need more time for filler Santino matches dammit.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Pretty sure Edge held it longer in 2005.


Yeah Edge had it from the WM he won which was late april / early may up until January at New Years Revolution.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Big E looks like a geek. More proof that being big doesn't mean you can become a star easily.

Also, fuck the Miz.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Did I miss something last night?! AJ & Dolph are together now?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Does AJ have to steal everyone's catchpharses?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Big E. coming out with AJ and Ziggles, I love this already.

BIG E


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Pretty sure Edge held it longer in 2005.


You're right, Edge held it for nearly ten months before cashing in. Ziggler's in his 5th month.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

#weveheardthisallbefore


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol this bitch got him with "REally?"


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

whut.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Big E as Ziggler's bodyguard maybe? 

And lol at Big E being practically the same height as Ziggler.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah, AJ was covering for Cena and basically he tossed her aside


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RAW recaps! Lots more to come!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They need to stop replaying Cena kissing anything.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"hey dolph your'e a living legend"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh Dolph you know she's going get you at the end right?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

This Big E bodyguard thing doesn't really work with Dolph being taller. :lol


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh this bitch still cray cray, but she still fine...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So Dolph Ziggler is Lex Luger.
AJ Lee is manager Harley Race
Big E. Langston is bodyguard Mr. Hughes.

No wait, yeah, none of that works. :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That bitch wants John Cena's babies. Damn son.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Heel Cena moment.


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

AJ's promos are worse than Cartman's in South Park.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This storyline is so confusing I swear


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So what's this train at now? 

D Bry > Kane > Punk > Cena > Ziggler


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Quiet in here tonight...people given up hope after last nights shocker?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Big E Langston looks like if Mark Henry and Darren Young had a child.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

If they're going the bodyguard route with Langston then that means Ziggler's feud with Cena continues and a cash-in is unlikely for now. I'll still go with my prediction and say that he cashes in tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bitch you got that from CM Punk's friend who has a bow making company :lmao

I just..:lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

COMMERCIAL FREE LIVE SMACKDOWN! WHERE RAW RECAPS FROM THE PAST THREE MONTHS HAPPENS!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I think Gimli is taller than Big E


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

new chant, AJ's crazy!


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

This segment is very Claire Lynchian.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

To quote the late Chris Penn from Footloose: "I think she's been kissed a lot."


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"This Bitch crazy" chant


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

just turned it on. AJ, Ziggler and Big E together? Awesome.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

I just hope this storyline ends soon. This is completely senseless.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This makes total storyline sense. Not. Almost as worse as:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh my god this is already worse than yesterday's show


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

It doesn't matter that Ziggler is taller, Big E. is an absolute monster. He's a national powerlifting champion.

Dude is the real deal.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

How soon till this asshole cena music hits?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Miz's beard needs a trim. Or a shave.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> This storyline is so confusing I swear


Not confusing, AJ feels like she was used by John Cena.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

#Zigglersbetter


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane getting no love?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dolph lookin slick tonight :connery2

What they chanting?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well homegirl when you give it up like that, you get treated like hot garbage.

Us chicks have to realize that our puppets hold the power.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn a.j wears a ton of cover up/make up, she still average looking at best to me.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

AJ has a striking resemblence to my ex-girlfriend, minus the banging body. Crazy bitch..


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Remember when they used to wrestle on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

It's not confusing/... It's bad


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

It's not confusing/... It's bad


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Miz is worse than Jerry Lawler on the mic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Miz is taller than Cool Runnings.

This is so dead.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How much does dis Langston guy weigh?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao earmuffs.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Dolph

"earmuffs, babe"

DAT OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Man can anyone hear the crowd?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

commercial free, they gotta drag this out folks.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dammm that ***** is short.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 SuperSmackdown Live & Commercial-free*

Dolph - "AJ Isn't -- earmuffs, babe --- crazy!". LMAO


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there a crowd tonight? Absolute silence...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Nope...way trashier kisses in 20 years.

Anyone remember matt and lita lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Miz sucks. Langston is kinda short but looks like a beast though.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Edge and Lita tho Dolph


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL Dolph playing the Don Juan like a boss.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Langston looks so awkward standing in the middle of all this.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Shit I totally forgot it was live tonight.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh Dolph, she's going to get you if you break her heart. Tsk


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Is the crowd tonight just cardboard cut outs? No noise whatsoever!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> How much does dis Langston guy weigh?


about 300lbs


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I would love to go live to one of these to just get much needed chants going like..hmm..."WHO THE FUCK CARES!"


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

This crowd doesn't give a flying fuck about this shit lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dec_619 said:


> Man can anyone hear the crowd?



There's a crowd?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dolph going on about his TLC mainevent and one random Cenation kid yells out, "You cheated!"... lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Miz has nicknames for people?


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

12 minutes in. Crowd have left.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

YOU SO FANNY MIZZZZ LOLL 

Fuck.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

No heat Ziggler


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I actualyl could go for a commercial


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

6th member of one direction :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As long as Ziggler does the talking this couple thing could be interesting.


Lame finsher is lame


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena jokes >>> Miz jokes.

Come on now Biggie. Be a star.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Every time Big E. does his finish the fucking Black Dynamite sound byte runs through my head. DY-NO-MITE! DY-NO-MITE!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That finisher...


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I quite like Miz but his jokes awful. Like Jerry Lawler awful. Like Cena awful.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Langston is a monster.

LET HIM SPEAK.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

6th member of One Direction.. I chuckled


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Miz is taller than *Cool Runnings*.
> 
> This is so dead.


Holy shit, that's the perfect description for him.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Sexual chocolate's finisher is horrible.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

how can anyone find this Langston intimidating with a face like that LOL


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

5! 5! 5! 5!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

c'mon wwe, show that it was dolph's room AJ went into at that hotel. show that cena is with big boob bella.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I already like this guy more than Ryback!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh fuck, why is Cole on Smackdown? Didn't even realize til now.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cara and Rey should be up next


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It should be a theme of Miz getting his ass kicked during his talk show. Wondering how this trio will work out. 

No commercials tonight hope we get some awesome wwe commercials like last time.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ryblack gonna end up with a sore tit if he keeps doing that shit finisher


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Brad Maddox!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bitch is skipping again.
I can't. I'm watching Martin instead. 

Isn't a gimp someone who's into BDSM? Punk let me find out.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

"A fast and furious start to smackdown!" Haha, no Josh. No.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

MADDOX!!! :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol Maddox


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

"Kid's just plain creepy"


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Brad Maddox here to save Smackdown


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd is about to starting chanting for their money back...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah Teddy, I don't trust this fella.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who's the genius who said showing a crowd's view of the titantron during promos is a good idea?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WashingtonD said:


> 6th member of One Direction.. I chuckled


Same. An alright segment, Big E as a potential bodyguard for Ziggler I don't really mind. If it helps him more matches then I'm ok with it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Maddox has a job? Hmmm


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mason Ryan would have been great with Dolph


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Brad Maddox is winning me over. DAT CHARISMA.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DaftFox said:


> I quite like Miz but his jokes awful. Like Jerry Lawler awful. Like Cena awful.


Maybe worse. His timing is completely off when he shoots one.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

We got a Tag Team match coming with Maddox Playa


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

>Doesn't have a contract
>Appears on TV every week


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Khali is comming for you Maddox.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

:mark: Sandow!!! :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

This is fucking retarded. Brad Maddox was a referee last week and turns up on Raw every wekk but still doesn't have a contract?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

How many tryout matches is Maddox going to get?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh this show has all the makings of a car wreck on the side of the road.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The man deserves a second change.................This will be his what 4th chance?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn, i knew this show was starting to smell...thank god we got Sandow here to remind everyone to shower


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

We still get the "Did you know facts?" Jesus H fuck :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 Mark Henry kills Maddox


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Who's the genius who said showing a crowd's view of the titantron during promos is a good idea?


:vince

Rhodes Scholars!

Save us Sandow


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cody's mustache!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brad Maddox just seems like a underdog who made a bad choice, but not really heelish


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Am I watching RAW again? :lol


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Too much wrestling


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> This bitch is skipping again.
> I can't.* I'm watching Martin instead. *
> 
> Isn't a gimp someone who's into BDSM? Punk let me find out.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> The man deserves a second change.................This will be his what 4th chance?


Kinda like Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Wasn't Sin Cara injured?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Rey And Cara have opened RAW and Smackdown for the last 6 months


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Why is everyone so down on Big E's finish? That shit owns. Y'all just haters. Peeps hate Cesaro's Neutralizer too. You suckas need slapjacked.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Sandow just couldn't be more awesome.

YOU'RE WELCOME.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Why is mysterio getting an intro to a match he isnt in?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Please let Mark Henry return to face Maddox :mark: and then feud with Big Show for WHC title


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Shield


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So they're going to do the same match as RAW?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

So fucking sick of Rhodes Scholars vs. Rey/Cara and any variation of it


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The shield!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No Rey Mysterio? 

Planting early seeds into the Rey/Cara match down the line?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jesus would they ever think of maybe switching up the matches, fuck sake


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

no mic time for Snadow?????? :cuss:


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

The Shield taken out Rey? 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rey is doing a heel turn! he will enter the ring on ostriches and cost Sin Cara the match!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

No Rey? Does this plant the seed for a feud between Cara and Rey Rey?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Possible Teddy heel turn?
Sandow :mark:
Cody's Mustache :mark:
Cody :argh:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sin Cara-He's so botchy he can cause other wrestlers to miss their entrances.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Did Cole just call him Sandar?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is the mood lightening?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Rey is clearly held up in catering.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Shield beating down Rey? NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Why is everyone so down on Big E's finish? That shit owns. Y'all just haters. Peeps hate Cesaro's Neutralizer too. You suckas need slapjacked.


I think it's pretty impressive.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

The Shield maybe took Rey out? What would the injustice be?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

SP103 said:


> Sin Cara-He's so botchy he can cause other wrestlers to miss their entrances.


He's so botchy, he came out to the wrong theme last night


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sandow is a fun character, but he's sadly a very ordinary wrestler


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I cant stop laughing...this whole yhing is about AJ. Not Ziggler. Her music ended the segment. Hilarious.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

The thing about Sin Cara is that we will never now if he's injured or not when he botches or falls awkardly.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Did Cole just call him Sandar?


Well, at least he didn't call him Johny Hendricks.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank fuck for no mood lighting


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Shield beat down on Rey Mysterio.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I think the option is stuck on "Replay Match"


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

This crowd is dead.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Crowd's awake.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

thank god this match isnt in the dark


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Cody Rhodes' mustache is more over than 95% of the roster and that isn't even a exaggeration.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Shout out to Ron Burgundy. :lol


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Tensai to face Maddox.

Trips over during entrance, Maddox wins by default. Book it.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Sandow is a fun character, but he's sadly a very ordinary wrestler


I can recall long before he became a tag team with Rhodes where he was doing the stalling bit against babyfaces that made his matches unwatchable.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL at Cole and JBL just talking about dudes with mustaches.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

This shit seriously feels like a TNA show with their shitty audio and no crowd noise lol...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Cody Rhodes look like a teenage Rick Rude to anyone else?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LokiAmbrose said:


> The Shield maybe took Rey out? What would the injustice be?


the same as all the others. Not a damn thing


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't really get the love for Damien Sandow at all but to each their own, I guess. I don't think The Genius Lanny Poffo gimmick works in 2012, but what do I know?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it's during Sin Cara matches that I miss Booker's commentary the most.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> the same as all the others. Not a damn thing


I'm glad someone else realizes how much substance the shield storyline is missing.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Shield sighting :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I think they think this is a commercial break :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Shield time

Rey's mask oh noez!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Fuck YEA!!

The shield on SD!


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

SHIELD IS HERE!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dammit!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Woo, the Shield. Finally some improvement.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:mark: The Shield
:yes they took out Rey


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Shield :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

THE SHIELD. 

Automatically made this Smackdown better.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shield :mark: wonder why they attacked Rey and Sin Cara?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. Awesome. Shield rocks.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Roman Reigns is jacked to the fucking gills. Holy shit!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can we just re-name the Shield to Facebeaters Inc.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Shield!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

for me sandow was everything that was great about the old days, and he does it well in this age of wrestling
making him stand out , hes never studdered or flubbed one line, and his promos have alot of vocab. and hes sound in the ring
and funny, yeah i think hes got it all


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The injustice is Sin Cara's botching


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ROMAN! *throws panties* my gawd get in me please!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

This is how they write Cara of television then.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cut back to a beaten up Rey, still in a mask


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Cara is injured and needs time off, therefore shield takes him out. Simples


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Now Sin Cara will take a break.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Mclovin it said:


> Shield :mark: wonder why they attacked Rey and Sin Cara?


Maybe their botches are an injustice.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WHY THE FUCK DID THEY ATTACK MYSTERIO AND SIN CARA???? :neuer


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Cya later Cara! Don't botch ur recovery up...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

look like Sin Cara will be time some time off.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao JBL.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:hmm: So that's how they take out Sin Cara
Just release him already WWE


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The knee drop was fucking boss as fuck. That might be the best thing Tyler Black has done since starting this whole Shield thing.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess this is how they write off Sin Cara?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

That writes Sin Cara off TV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sin Cara botching.... Injustice!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wait, I was promised no commercials!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks it florida.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Shield is gonna take errybody yo.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's a commercial for ya.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Would rather have commercials on my screen than this shit.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you shield. Get sin cara and mysterio off my tv for good.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL @ no commercials except for WWE promo ones


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Hahaha :lmao Oh my, Sin Caras overselling body language because you can't see his facial expressions. :lmao SOOO AWESOME!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Rey eating everyone's food and Sin Cara's botches are the injustices.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just tuned in. What did the Shield do? Missed them


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Commercial-free...except for WWE sponsored commercials.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That Flo Rida and Vickie Guerrero commercial was horrible.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice montage. Really looked like they were in the same room. Well done.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like the crowd have awoken. 

DAT SHIELD HEAT.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Who's squashing Santino tonight?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Why are they promoting Flo Rida, the guy who made a song about blowjobs? (Whistle)


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just tuned in. What did the Shield do? Missed them


Beat up Rey & Cara.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Such a better flow to this show without all the damn ad breaks. Really digging this so far.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Here comes Santino! :no:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Santino with the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Was Sin Cara supposed to be written off? I know he botches but is there a true reason?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Just tuned into Smackdown now and first thing I see....the f'in muppets.

Wonder who Santino will face? Asshole making fun of Tensai...lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

That was probably Cara's best match so far, finally clicking in the wwe style.

Wont be missing him too much while he's gone though.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fat Albert 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

sky yoyo u got da time?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just tuned in. What did the Shield do? Missed them


They came out in Sin Cara's match with Sandow with Rey's mask (hinting that they attacked Rey because Rey wasn't at ring side with Cara) cost Cara the match, and destroyed him post match. Rollins did a diving knee drop from the top rope on Cara's leg.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lord Tensai/Santino Marella, what an epic feud


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

How the hell can WWE mess up getting a PUPPET in the same room as Flo Rida...that looked horrible!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Albert to gain revenge on Santino.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Why are they promoting Flo Rida, the guy who made a song about blowjobs? (Whistle)


Actually that song was about netball.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

FAT ALBERT FTW


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Good move save Cara for Mania but I hope Rey stays healthy


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BTW, what is that thing around Tensai's head? Ice pack?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow they are really replaying that awful segment from last night? Hope Tensai breaks Santino's neck.

*cue albert chants.

OMFG SHOCKMASTER lol JBL..


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

JBL!! SHOCKMASTER REFERENCE!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Poor Albert I mean Tensai came in to the job for Santino the comedic jobber.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

What the hell is JBL going on about


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That has potential.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> FAT ALBERT FTW


HEY HEY HEY!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tensai about to job to Santino. At the start of the year he beat Cena. LOL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Santino's kip up

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

From a distance, Tensai's tattoo looks like a tire track over his face.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Awesome segment with The Shield, but they need to give those guys some mic time in the middle of the ring. Let Ambrose work dat crowd.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just tuned in. What did the Shield do? Missed them


They kidnapped Rey Rey. Joseph Parks was too fat to carry around in the trunk of their car.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Poor Tensai. Go to Japan my man.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> WHY THE FUCK DID THEY ATTACK MYSTERIO AND SIN CARA???? :neuer


actually it is the most logicaly thing to do
eliminate the competition for the wwe tag team championship since obviously they are going after the titles


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> Such a better flow to this show without all the damn ad breaks. Really digging this so far.


RAW should be on HBO


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> Tensai about to job to Santino. At the start of the year he beat Cena. LOL


And he beat Punk... now he does nothing but job to guys half his size, week in, week out, it's hilarious...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

maybe im in a good mood but these 2 wrestling is sorta entertaining


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

JBL trying to put over Tensai.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm actually enjoying this match...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If Tensai jobs to the Cobra. I can't :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

JBL trying to put over Tensai. Good try but in their world that's just saying New Japan is leagues below wwe in terms of skill


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The main reason why Tensai has fallen was just displayed a minute ago.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Santino just lifted Tensai.

lolwhat.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Cyon said:


> JBL trying to put over Tensai.


Bradshaw has history in wrestling with Albert.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Why has Tensai suddenly discovered English again?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> If Tensai jobs to the Cobra. I can't :lmao


He jobbed to Sin Cara in less than a minute, so I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Son-of-a-bitch, people can shit on Tensai or Santino all they want but this match is a lot of fun.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Santino > Ryback


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

So this guy has gone from beating Punk and Cena to jobbing to Santino in the space of just a few months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Boring. Imma need The Shield to an appearance every single time.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Good man Josh. Queen is so fucking overrated. Holy hell.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's Austins birthday today. Happy birthday Stone Cold.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Tensai has been officially Buried, congratulations.


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

What a shit ending...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, that was a funny match :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Tensai jobbing to Santino.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ok Albert go away now please


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, fuck, I really thought they'd give him a win after RAW. Oh well.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

And it's official, Tensai is down the toilet.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I genuinely feel bad for Albert. He doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel so bad for Tensai poor guy


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

lol 

Starting to feel sorry for Albert.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

It's obvious Tensai is becoming the new Vladimir Koslov.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

lol they're acting like this is an upset win. Tensai hasn't won a meaningful match in months.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

lol Tensi is the ultimate jobber


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

That was like Hulk Hogan body-slamming Andre the Giant at Wrestlemania III all over again! They blew the roof off the place! Santinomania is running wild! 93,000 people are going totally banana!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I enjoyed that match a lot more then any match last night. One of few times I have found Tensai entertaining


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao at beating yourself










it's time, Tensai


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Poor Albert.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Santino lifted Tensai, making him stronger than Ryback :lmao


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Serious knee damage?

Well god damn, didn't see that coming.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just go to Japan.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Son-of-a-bitch, people can shit on Tensai or Santino all they want but this match is a lot of fun.


Given time and a proper match, Santino is a pretty good worker. He gets completely held down by his character.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

really feeling sorry for Tensai lol... guy deserves better.

Writing off Sin Cara?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Just tuning in, forgot about SD being live..

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Be a star JBL.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I won't mind if they keep up this Santino and Tensai thing. Everyone always bitches about how the lower/mid card has nothing to do anyway.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

SANTINO! :mark:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

lawl at the replay shot of the lone gone cheering for John Cena when he won the Superstar of the Year award. Nice one WWE.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL. They cut out Cena. Hence they cut out Cena's boos.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the recap, WWE.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Just tuning in, forgot about SD being live..
> 
> Did I miss anything?


The Shield beating up Sin Cara.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> Writing off Sin Cara?


Seems so. Give him time off to recover and get 100% for a match with Rey at Mania.


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

At least the recap shows the run in, unlike the live broadcast


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wtf is Kofi doing there?

LOL KANE.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ENOUGH WITH CROWD SHOTS DURING PROMOS


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Bryan's face. :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Just tuning in, forgot about SD being live..
> 
> Did I miss anything?


Ziggler and Aj on MIZ tv, Aj said something, Big E slammed Miz. Sandow beat Cara after Shield interrupted. Shield beats up Cara, after hinting at crushing Rey. Tensai jobbed to Santino. If they brought Albert back as A-train and not Tensai I think he would have had a much better chance of getting over.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

God damnit D Bry is hilarious


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kofi needs to get angry.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

whos directing choice is it to cut away to the crowd watching the promo, its horrible


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao dbry


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Daniel Bryan salty over The Rock. LOL


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel Fucking Bryan!

LMFAO!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

WTF. D-Bry has 3 online slammys.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bryan does deserve a slammy of some sort.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I loled more at the Anger Management than I did at The Rock throwing crap in the river.
Also, Bryan is just a fucking marvel.
BARRETT!!! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan with that anger hilarious


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bryan acting like a retard as usual...

Dude looks awful with that hobo beard.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I fucking love Bryan.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Hahaha, i love Daniel Bryan! This guy is fucking amazing! :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

:lmao that promo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bryan is so fucking GOAT.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

DB bringing the funny! lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was great :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought Vince hated the coat and flower for Wade?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Love it! Where is Dr. Shelby?


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Wade Barrett should have been a world champion in 2010. Hopefully he wins it next year.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bryan = GOAT :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Bry is awesome.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

I wonder how many times JBL will mention Ricky Hatton.....


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

These guys are so black.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok this new Prime Time Players theme SUCKS. 

First time hearing it.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*crickets*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Prime Time Players!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

zero crowd reaction for PTP


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

I've never heard so little reaction before


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

When did they change PTP's theme song? The last one was awesome, this one not so much.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

why did they ever change PTP's theme? fpalm


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

PTP's new theme is awful


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This theme music for Prime Time Players is horrible


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

OORA OORA OORA. Can you imagine Titus with JBL on commentary?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It should be a fun match!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dat whistle! no crowd reaction shame millions of dollars! millions of dollars!


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

just me or this crowd fecking embarassing!!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They ruined PTP


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Awful new theme for PTP.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Barrett needs to go on win streak he's been jobbing to much
:mark: PTP


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

this theme sucks


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck it, if they really want someone to be the face of the company who kids would love, Bryan is much more likeable than Cena


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

checkcola said:


> I thought Vince hated the coat and flower for Wade?


Dirtsheets failing again.



MAKING MOVES TIME!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

still salty about the fed ruining the best theme SMH


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He can't fly.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Still mad they changed their theme. This one sounds so bad. Imagine the old theme with loud ass obnoxious whistle sounds. THAT should be their theme


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol ptp sometimes i cant believe how ridiculous they are and kofi, okay i get it u can jump, jesus


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Dug that hesitation/pause on the ramp after Kofi's running spin jump. He needs to keep that in every time.

(Only works if he comes out second)


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't understand, doesn't it kinda break kayfabe for fans in attendance who are now seeing Raw and Smackdown one after another?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kofi really should have cut the promo he cut on backstage fallout just then.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> Wade Barrett should have been a world champion in 2010. Hopefully he wins it next year.


He's so far from over it's scary. Don't expect to see it happen any time soon.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*KANE POP!*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes we finally get to see a proper d bry entrance


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That Kanes old theme?

:mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not surprised by all these pointless filler matches, and with no commercials they'll last longer...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Loving the fact that they're keeping D-Bry and Kane's entrances seperate again.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

if Sin Cara go to miss wrestlemania 29 then I can see the Shield face Rey Mysterio and Alberto Del Rio and The Miz at wrestlemania 29.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

The Prime Time Players new theme is terrible.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

un_pretti_er said:


> OORA OORA OORA. Can you imagine Titus with JBL on commentary?


Washrags & warsh tubs!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan the only guy to get a decent reaction in tonights show so far.

Crowd have been dead for everything else.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow. Pittsburgh sucks, and I don't mean the Steelers.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

DBry and Kane getting pops! :yes


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

He has til 5 sign!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How can you not like Titus? Dude is hilarious.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

trying to eat while seeing kofi's weird chest isnt easy to do, *throw up*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Kofi Kingston not too long ago rocked a Skeletor outfit from He-Man & The Masters of the Universe. I wonder if this is a Buzz-Off tribute?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I was thinking about going to this tonight but the cheapest tickets were $78.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

PTP was hot and Titus had mad mic skills...what the fuck did the wwe do to them?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.wtae.com/news/local/alle...o/-/10927008/17823616/-/12a5jttz/-/index.html

A boy name Conner fighting cancer got to meet his hero Daniel Bryan tonight.

This just made my night


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

WWE really needs to treat Bryan better.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> That Kanes old theme?
> 
> :mark:


He's been using this theme for a year now, no?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope Bryan gets the win here, overdue


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So are the fans in attendance not supposed to find it weird that they are watching Kane fight three matches?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd rather listen to The Prime Time Players on commentary than watch them wrestle.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Osize10 said:


> He has til 5 sign!!!!!!!


Big E is over!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Haven't seen that Bryan move in a while.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Daniel Bryan and Kane :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> http://www.wtae.com/news/local/alle...o/-/10927008/17823616/-/12a5jttz/-/index.html
> 
> A boy name Conner fighting cancer got to meet his hero Daniel Bryan tonight.
> 
> This just made my night


Ah man I remember the Youtube video by little Connor months ago. I'm so happy that his dream came true.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Big E is over!


Isn't that a D-Bry sign?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

JBL is fucking hilarious.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Big E is over!


Hope you were joking.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan: he is best.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

very nice to see the special...too bad I don't think the crowd really knows the history of Bryan using that submission move


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lmao these guys goin on about boogeyman, wish he was in a match


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

There's a case to be made that Bryan is the only person completely over as a babyface.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> http://www.wtae.com/news/local/alle...o/-/10927008/17823616/-/12a5jttz/-/index.html
> 
> A boy name Conner fighting cancer got to meet his hero Daniel Bryan tonight.
> 
> This just made my night


That's fucking brilliant, Bryan is a great guy


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

They should've kept Kaval/Low Ki around man. Guy would be way over by now I just know it. With the Rise of Daniel Bryan and CM Punk they would've come to appreciate his taent and not overlook him just for size. wwe just screws up badly with most people its scary


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Team Hell no and Kofi will likely win this, to make up for Hell No's loss at TLC. Prime Time Players are glorified jobbers so I can't see them winning, one of them will take the pin so Barrett doesn't look bad.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

"I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING!" :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That bark is so annoying


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TITUS BARK>>>>>>>>everything


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> PTP was hot and Titus had mad mic skills...what the fuck did the wwe do to them?


Same thing they did to Cryme Tyme.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Boogeyman needs to reappear during a commercial break and pick up where he left off.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

wtf. camera botch?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Ha ha, camera showing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Did they just botch the camera angle to a future sheild appearance? lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I really hate the blue lights on the crowd. Just the little things.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well if The Shield come down then Hell No could lose again.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe I am just in a really good mood tonight or something but this show owns so far. I am having a lot of fun.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice camera shot there of little Jimmy.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

We get more injury updates from WWE than most NFL games


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This match is dragging... yawn. Needs more Bryan/Barrett confrontation.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Maybe I am just in a really good mood tonight or something but this show owns so far. I am having a lot of fun.


I've found that you'd enjoy it a lot more if you don't come into this negative hell hole. I'm here for the lulz. 

and Ambers gifs.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> *I really hate the blue lights on the crowd*. Just the little things.


This


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Maybe I am just in a really good mood tonight or something but this show owns so far. I am having a lot of fun.


Same here. It might be do with the lack of commercials not breaking everything up


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Walk-In said:


> Maybe I am just in a really good mood tonight or something but this show owns so far. I am having a lot of fun.


Totally agree.

This is a great show. New Ziggler/AJ/Big E stable, Sandow beating Cara with help of The Shield (and Cara being taken off TV), and now this good 6-man tag.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Wonder how long Mysterio & Cara will be out for? I'm predicting - The Shield vs. the guys they 'injured' Orton/Mysterio/Cara some time next year. Maybe a 6-man tag match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Darren Young with the drunken selling style


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> I've found that you'd enjoy it a lot more if you don't come into this negative hell hole. I'm here for the lulz.
> 
> and Ambers gifs.


This show has been better then last night's Raw though. Sure there were recaps, but everything else has been good. I think it's knowing that this show is over in 2 hours versus 3 makes everything better. Doesn't feel like it's dragging today.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

JBL with dat truth!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> This match is dragging... yawn. Needs more Bryan/Barrett confrontation.


A lot.. God end this already.. I know Smackdown is more the wrestling show, but I'd take more promo segments, like the one that opened the show, over these pointless matches.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"I'm an announcer around the ring"

I fucking LOVE JBL :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol @ Wade not giving a flip when Kane was at the turnbuckles.

KANE GETS THE PINS!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You thought you saw it all in "clash of the titans" let me introduce you to "clash of the titus"


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So far, this Smackdown is better than RAW right now. Enjoying the matches, even the Santino/Tensai one.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Clique said:


> Wonder how long Mysterio & Cara will be out for? I'm predicting - The Shield vs. the guys they injured Orton/Mysterio/Cara sometime next year. Maybe a 6-man tag match at WrestleMania.


In all honesty, during the back stage fall out Orton said he understands why The Shield took him out and think he won't be involved with them in any way shape or form. Interesting with Cara and Mysterio though. They're scheduled for a Wrestlemania match together right?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That was a good match!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

It sucks The shield took out Rey and Sin Cara. I like them and they are a great tag team and its awesome to see them in action.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Speaking of Chokeslams, I wonder why The Giant doesn't do it the same way that he used to do it in WCW. It looked so much better back then.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

another day another loss on Barretts record


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

OORA OORA OORA

Show has been fairly good so far. Liking this commercial free 2 hours.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

D-bry should be getting the pin since he actually is the one always gettin pinned


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad match.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Aw what was that? PTP was gonna do some sort of football charge move I've never seen them do. Damn, wanted to see it

Also lol JBL calling himself a ring announcer then cole "You're not a ring announcer you're a commentator"

"I'm an announcer around the ring"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barrett seriously needs to knock Vince the fuck out. Buried again for NO reason. fpalm


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

No commercials. Yeah.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This just goes to show how much crowd atmosphere adds to a match. If they sat on their hands for a Daniel Bryan match, just wait when we get the likes of Antonio Cesaro and Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Pay attention, because I'm only gonna show you once"

Oh I bet you don't.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm really diggin' the new SmackDown theme song. Sounds so much better then Nickelback or Green Day.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice, those two fuck-heads.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

checkcola said:


> There's a case to be made that Bryan is the only person completely over as a babyface.


He's literally the only face that's entertaining. To be fair that's largely down to his character and the fact that he still gets to act like a heel, most faces can't really do that. He's been so consistently excellent from his WHC run onwards, both as a heel and a face.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So Langston is stronger then Ryback... ok


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate Sheamus more than Cena.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Sheamus might win me over if he keeps talking about Father Ted.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's like they magnify each other's cuntiness.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

is Big E, really super strong or just big? can someone confirm this?

Cena + sheamus is lousy.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

"Nobody is around..." Yea, except for that camera man standing right in front of you..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FATHER TED REFERENCES :yes


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, there's no one around. Except a fucking camera crew filming you, you fucking dip shit.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> A lot.. God end this already.. I know Smackdown is more the wrestling show, but I'd take more promo segments, like the one that opened the show, over these pointless matches.


If the matches actually meant something, and progessed a fued then it'd be okay, but as you say these are just pointless matches, nothing we haven't seen before.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn how many dudes


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Cena is horrible. "I've been in the ring with you, Sheamus, and Big Show, and others. That guy may be the strongest guy in the WWE". And he's about to crack up laughing. Cena's eyes betray him, which make him a horrible actor.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So Langston is stronger then Ryback... ok


Ryback isn't even stronger than Cesaro, brah


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The secret is AJ had a 10 inch penis


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

No one around? WHAT ABOUT THE PERSON WITH THE FUCKING CAMERA. Sheamus you fucking retard.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

We need a few of those Sheamus faces to be made into icons here.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

fuck both of these jackasses.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Dat Punk Pop :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sheamus is so underrated on here. Fucking class.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Haha, that was really funny!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena and Sheamus together ughhh
:mark: PUNK


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

PUNK!!!!!!!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

PUNK! :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wait what was cena telling him? lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That was... pointless.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Finally. Punk and Heyman.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*BEST IN THE WORLD!*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

CM Punk!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Shelton Benjamin returning to face Maddox


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm pretty sure that Cena was tongue fucking Sheamus' ear there.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao at Sheamus's facial expressions when Cena was whispering to him. First time I've found him funny in ages.

And Punk on Smackdown. Awesome.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sheamus :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cena was telling Sheamus how AJ tied him up with handcuffs and got Big E to whip while she feed him fruity pebbles


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

This show rules so far.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Those facial reactions by Sheamus could make out to be good GIFs.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

A grown man telling another grown man a secret. :lmao


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

I think it was the first time I actually laughed in a Cena-Sheamus segment. Good show so far.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punk waking up the crowd.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just turned on the show to see Punk coming to the ring. Anything happen so far?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh crap, CM PUNK! Welcome suprise.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Time for another "You don't respect me" promo... ho hum


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Tonight's show is certainly making up for last night's clusterfuck Raw.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

How can pittsburgh boo him, he wearing their colors.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*394!!!!*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Sheamus is so underrated on here. Fucking class.


Absolutely. There's a reason D Bry said his favorite person to wrestle is Sheamus.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk going to the pool after this, nice swimming cap


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Those facial reactions by Sheamus could make out to be good GIFs.


Someone get on that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT HAT :lol


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Am I the only one here who doesn't like CM Punk?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Mclovin it said:


> Cena was telling Sheamus how AJ tied him up with handcuffs and got Big E to whip while she feed him fruity pebbles


:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Ryback isn't even stronger than Cesaro, brah


Not disagreeing with you just saying that according to WWE logic Ryback is the most powerful man in the wwe


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

394 days and still no new belt. Sigh.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

...mutants? That fans are mutants now? That's awesome.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

For the record, Big E. Langston is unbelievably strong.

According to his Wiki page, he has deadlifted 799 pounds. He's a National Powerlifting Champion.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Cena gave AJ DAT STD.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> How can pittsburgh boo him, he wearing their colors.


It's also Bruins' colors. Damn I miss hockey.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

People are really taking these Slammys so seriously lol


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheeky ROH sign in the background, expect that fan to be kicked out.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

CM Punk continues getting pops from these mutants. Awesome.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Punk killing it.

:lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

FearIs4UP said:


> For the record, Big E. Langston is unbelievably strong.
> 
> According to his Wiki page, he has deadlifted 799 pounds. He's a National Powerlifting Champion.


Dude's quads are the size of tree trunks.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So the fans in the crowd are part of the X-MEN?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

crowd: Booo
Punk: I'm used to it
Heyman: You shouldn't be

:lol Awesome pairing!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

:lol

Dem fat jokes.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

FearIs4UP said:


> For the record, Big E. Langston is unbelievably strong.
> 
> According to his Wiki page, he has deadlifted 799 pounds. He's a National Powerlifting Champion.


I deadlifted 225 today. I sad.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sloth :lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:bateman


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't like CM Punk?


I hope so.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That's a horrible hat on Punk.



Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't like CM Punk?


Half the forum doesn't. Check the ratings thread, all the Punk haters inhabit that thread.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Mutants. :lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This Punk promo is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BEST IN THE WOOOOOORLD!!!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

PWI Wrestler of the year. all that matters.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this the foundation to another Punk/Cena feud.. :fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

WOOOOO!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk and Heyman could well be the greatest duo ever. Greatness everywhere


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Does CM Punk know that the Slammy vote results are rigged? The audience had nothing to do with the outcome lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brotha Punk preaching it like a BOSS... please pass around the donation plate... *


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Blame wwe for bringing back the relics Punk


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Epic Punk promo is Epic


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Punk is IMO top five ever on the mic.

He also does it naturally. Because he speaks the truth intermixed with Kayfabe. That's why he's great.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

95 YEAR CAREER LOL. Punk is goin off


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is Punk's best promo in a long, long, long time.

Fucking immense.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punk.Is.Fucking.Awesome


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

C.M. Punk's new yellow shirt will always remind me of The Franchise Shane Douglas.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Great promo from Punk. The show needs more segments like this that the crowd actually react to, instead of all these pointless matches.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

gold standard? SHELTON IS RETURNING!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Gold Standard
cue SHelton Benjamin?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd mark the fuck out if he mentions the prices on Flairs site for his robes and to speak to him on Skype :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Does CM Punk know that the Slammy vote results are rigged? The audience had nothing to do with the outcome lol


*They don't have to rig them when they let the WWE universe vote. That's clear. *


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> PWI Wrestler of the year. all that matters.


Exactly


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Gold standard name drop?? 

Shelton debutin against Maddox later me thinks lol.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Gold Standard? Inb4 Benjamin.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Punk stepping up his mic work in time for the Rock feud


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

Punk is the only thing saving tonight's episode so far.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone else half expect shelton banjamin to come out when he said gold standard? Ha


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG :lmao LOL


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Never get bored of Punk promos.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, Punk Austin is happening.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Aw, why did this knuckle-dragging neanderthal have to interrupt the best in the world?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why's this retard here?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FEEDING TIME!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

My Ryboner has just been fed.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I had a friend over here the other night that compared Ryback to a Bushwhacker & he had me falling out. Now whenever Ryback comes out and does that arm lift thing, I start thinking about the Bushwhackers. :lol That bastard!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

The man is injured, this is a total lack of disrespect!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Josh Matthews just said "THE Ryback". Awesome.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shield...this is your cue!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn Ryback, just GTFO.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Ryback has gone from Team Rocket to Koffing. :no:


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ughh this meathead which he go away


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Its about time we got a Punk/Ryback confrontation given all the trash Punk has been talking


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

oh ryback go back to slinging around 2 nobody jobbers or something


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn I hate Ryback.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

FEED ME LESS. HAHA.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

My favorite Punk promo in a while. He really killed that.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was a good Punk promo while it lasted before the inevitable Ryback interruption.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

And suddenly, I don't feel like I wasted my time watching tonight.

That promo was awesome. Best in a long time.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I think i heard a small Feed Me Less chant.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Did Punk really say the Penguins are on strike? Dumbass the whole NHL is in a lockout......


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Like how Smackdown is bringing in all their top stars for this show. It's making it a lot more watchable.

Edit: that purple attire looks bad on Ryback. His worst attire so far imo.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

and instantly.. a GIF was born.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bashing Cena?
Old relic? Taker returning?
Gold standard? Shelton?

:hmm:



Ryback :downing


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

Rybore i'm fucking getting sick of him coming out.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Did CM Punk say the Gold Standard


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

WEN I BECOME WWE CHAMPION!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What a way to ruin a promo, I liked where that was going with Punk too.

What a shame.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So Ryback vs Punk in the new year then?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cesaro! Fuck yes. Finally.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just when we thought Cesaro had escaped? :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Antonio Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Motherfucking Cesaro.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Did Punk really say the Penguins are on strike? Dumbass the whole NHL is in a lockout......


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

leave it to ryback to ruin a great cm punk promo


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice black jacket there Cesaro.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This show feels more newsworthy than RAW.

Shield take out Ray and Sin Cara; Ryback announces when he's getting his promised title shot.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I feeling Cesaro is going to job since he didn't last night


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

"Those women you call the Pittsburgh Penguins are on strike." :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I get the impression Cole and Josh are constantly about a half-syllable away from just instinctively cutting to a commercial every time they open their mouths.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

WE ARE FULL


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The audience is bipolar. One moment they have Goldberg withdrawals, the next they're hungry.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Look at all those fat Americans chanting "feed me more" learn to eat less and get healthy

#Heat


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

GOOOOOOLDBERG


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh please, stop chanting Goldberg.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LOL at the goldberg chants


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd laugh if Cesaro got beat clean here after weeks of getting protected in matches against guys like Sheamus and Ryback.

Edit: happened. Good. If the future World Champion Dolph Ziggler couldn't beat Ryback, then the US Champion sure as hell shouldn't.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cesaro the real star


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk just said John Cena, Ryback, The Rock, Stone Cold in that order. Does anyone notice that pattern? Could he be foreshadowing who he faces at WM 29? He Faced Cena and Ryback at Survivor Series, He's facing Rock at the Rumble and WM 29?? Stone Cold Maybe??


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Did anyone else hear Cole say "The United States of Cesaro"? :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ugh still goldberg chants. Get the hell over it I swear


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Ryberg can't hang with Cesaro.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Punk is right about the crowd. STFU Pittsburgh smarks.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> So Ryback vs Punk in the new year then?


Yep, THEN Rock comes in for a 3 week build to the Rumble.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Glad to hear the crowd chanting for Cesaro.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

This show really reminds me of like old school wrestling from DA MUTHASHIP when I was growing up. Having a good time, y'all!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat uppercut.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Having a Smackdown episode during the week is very nice.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro seriously is the real deal. I'd be much happier if it was him who got the big push to the main event scene instead of Ryback.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

holy crap on that back body drop


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> So Ryback vs Punk in the new year then?


Edit: Double post.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

So fucking dumb.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Damn it. Well at least he put up a fight


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Goldback beats Cesaro fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That's pathetic booking.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

fuck this company


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fucking hate Ryback man.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

can we have a divas match already? I really need to use the bathroom


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cesaro is good and so is Ryback. They are both powerhouses but Ryback has the edge atm. Is that fair? I don't think so. Cesaro is just not being built as well as Ryback is. That kind of sucks.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Shit that looked like a nasty fall.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Welp. There goes Cesaro.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Goddammit guys


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

Seriously when the fuck is Ryback going to get put where he belongs? jobbing to the real talented and hard working wrestlers.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cesaro is so gold in the ring

Shame he had to lose to that guy


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck you, Ryback.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

fuck this company


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That's pathetic booking.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well that sucked


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Commercial free, they said.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Miz is a lucky bastard.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That's pathetic booking.


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

Fucking diva segment.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Why did this thread just die? :lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Screw Ryback this guy should be where Tensai and BRodus is right now.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dafuq?

"It makes it hard to be your friend" Some high school shit right here


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If I was a wwe superstar, I would be trying to get me some Kaitlyn every single night


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

this again...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This is probably going to be the match for the divas title at WM


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

CAT FIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor Aj.

Lol who the hell am I kidding.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cesaro is so gold in the ring

Shame he had to lose to that guy


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

fuck this company


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes

More pls


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I sort of wish WWE had used someone else instead of Cesaro to give to Ryback but Cesaro is credible right now & a midcard champion, so that is a big win for Ryback. It means more than if he beats almost anyone else because Cesaro has been used so well lately.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ and Kaitlyn need to just get over their sexual tension and get it done with


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If I was a wwe superstar, I would be trying to get me some Kaitlyn every single night


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kaitlyn's entrance music sounds like clown music. It's fuckin hilarious.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kaitlin just got seven extra lives


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Eve


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh Eve, you are now the number 3 heel diva


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

DAT WATERBOTTLE


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Naomi please


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That is the scream of someone being hauled off to a mental institution. I think D-Bry may have had the right idea.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Great acting skills from AJ...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck you, Ryback.


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

Aj Lee is becoming so predictable hey need to give her something fresh.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Who won between Cearo and Ryback? Wasn't paying attention.

Oh and Eve right after AJ beats the shit out of Kaitlyn. Man this SD kicks the shit out of RAW lol.

Is there anyone else on the WWE roster who has character down pact better than Eve? Seriously, she really knows how to work her character into a match.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Kaitlyn go to win the diva champion on smackdown tonight.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

CAT FIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I like Eve's theme for some reason.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Kaitlyn with that circus music.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL moments ago. More like 35 seconds.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

recap something that just happened a minute ago...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Showing a recap of something that happened literally 30 seconds ago?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

REFEREES OUT OF NOWHERE rton


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

Aj Lee is becoming so predictable they need to give her something fresh.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Really? Replay 10 seconds after it happened?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Can we have AJ as a low-key face again? This isn't working for me...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG. A fucking recap!? WWE is not adapting themselves to this non-commercial episode.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

If they really want to emphasize AJ's psycho character, she should blow up someone's car or something.

And JBL just went to town on Cole. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I preferred it when Eve got more TV time than AJ.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JBL owning the shit outta Cole


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao a blank piece of paper.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

JBL just owned Michael Cole.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Eve>AJ

Damn, I miss People Power. That didn't last long enough.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JBL calling out Cole.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder how many men backstage have planted their seeds inside Kaitlyn.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

JBL is a wrestling/commentating GAWD.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JBL speaking the truth about Eve.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I would love for JBL on-air one time to just say "Cole, I will beat yo' ass!"


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

BORING BORING BORING.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Josh Matthews is fucking horrible.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

IWC hating on Ryback lol. Good thing only the IWC thinks he sucks because the rest of us in the real wold loves the guy. Fuck Cesaro. There is nothing special about this guy he's just a generic fuck tard.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

:lmao

JBL is killing me.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Man the Ryback hate is stronger in this thread than the Raw discussion. 

Also Kaitlyn needs to win so kaitlyn vs AJ for the title


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao at the angry Cesaro marks in this thread. The decision wasn't bad as all. Cesaro's been protected for weeks in matches against top guys (two against Sheamus, one against Ryback) so he was bound to lose clean eventually. He's a *midcard* champion and midcarders shouldn't beat top stars.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kaitlyn's new entrance theme


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF? Lol Eve!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry, but Eve is terrible.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

A good divas match on WWE. Thats cool.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

JBL's just gold tonight :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Living Tribunal said:


> IWC hating on Ryback lol. Good thing only the IWC thinks he sucks because the rest of us in the real wold loves the guy. Fuck Cesaro. There is nothing special about this guy he's just a generic fuck tard.


Wow one of the worst posts I have ever read. Where to start?

1 You are part of the IWC :kenny
2 Ceasro is better on the mic and in the ring then ryback.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Living Tribunal said:


> IWC hating on Ryback lol. Good thing only the IWC thinks he sucks because the rest of us in the real wold loves the guy. Fuck Cesaro. There is nothing special about this guy he's just a generic fuck tard.


Just so mis-informed. Nothing special? You obviously don't understand anything about actual wrestling.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Pretty good match. (On the Diva scale)


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Eve really need's a new ring attire.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Living Tribunal said:


> IWC hating on Ryback lol. Good thing only the IWC thinks he sucks because the rest of us in the real wold loves the guy. Fuck Cesaro. There is nothing special about this guy he's just a generic fuck tard.


Ryback's just a generic roidfreak. Cesaro can actually wrestle. And talk. People can like who they want, so whatever.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Do Cole and JBL always pick on Josh? :lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

That's a DQ? WEAK SAUCE!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cole: Look at Josh running away from two beautiful women.
JBL: He's never been around them!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

wtf Eve


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What an ending to the match :lmao

Pathetic that divas take up a spot on the show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The rush on the bathrooms during this match must of been overflowing.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ref got embarrassed so he called for the DQ what a bitch.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to see Big E. decimate Big Show tonight.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

YES. AJ/Dolph FTW.

Face turn coming?? Dat body language!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dos moobs on Big E Lanston


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> What an ending to the match :lmao
> 
> Pathetic that divas take up a spot on the show.


I thought it was a pretty good match.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

AJ makes me dislike Ziggler a little bit. I like the guy, I just hate AJ that much. I don't get why WWE shoves her down our throats.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Too much AJ in fairness now


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Show just giving Ziggler some friendly advice :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy crap good talkin by Big Show. Dolph looked like a scared middle schooler


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why are they consistently sticking Ziggler with divas. LET HIM GO ON HIS OWN FFS.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Dolph had that Be A Star Big Show look


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Living Tribunal said:


> IWC hating on Ryback lol. Good thing only the IWC thinks he sucks because the rest of us in the real wold loves the guy. Fuck Cesaro. There is nothing special about this guy he's just a generic fuck tard.


Many posters here won't know talent if it bit them on their ass. 

Ryback a guy with character and is over with the crowd, got over with the crowd in a matter of weeks, is not a star. Cesaro is. Yeah, Cesaro is the star here. How long has it been now and you could hear a pin drop when he comes out?

But oh well. Cesaro came from the indies so automatically he's better than everyone.

I would have loved to been on this forum during the days when Ziggler was the guy who just said "Hi I'm Dolph Ziggler" I'm pretty sure he was nothing but a generic FCW clone back then. 

Cesaro isn't anything special. I won't discredit him. He can put on a good match, it's just that he has the personality of a cardboard box and I could care less to watch them. Fact is, if Cesaro's gone tomorrow no one would miss him. "WWE fucked up by firing Cesaro" are words that will never be said.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

If Big Show is on BurnNotice then I'm gonna say Ziggler isn't cashing in tonight.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show putting Ziggler in his place. LOL


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That Ziggler/Big Show segment was good. Teasing a cash-in. I hope it happens. Maybe Big E could take out Cena and Sheamus takes out Show.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Maddox to get his contract next?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that actually increases the chances that Dolph might cash in tonight.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Would someone explain to me why dolph isn't by himself? Seriously he doesn't need this bitch.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can see a cash in happening tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Big E gonna do his finisher to Big Show and Dolph gonna pick up dat Victory n WHC.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You can tell that WWE is so used to their weekly script that they are struggling on how to pace things out a little bit. The real big tell was showing a replay of literally what just happened. Normally they would do that after a commercial but tonight they don't have commercials, so they just did it right after again anyway. Was really, really awkward.

Big Show owns. Curious if this leads to a "feat of strength" for Big E. on Big Show?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Ryback's just a generic roidfreak. Cesaro can actually wrestle. And talk. People can like who they want, so whatever.


Cesaro does headlock turn over.s Oh my God, he's a better worker than Ryback because a man Ryback's size is supposed to chain wrestle.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

4.0 said:


> If Big Show is on BurnNotice then I'm gonna say Ziggler isn't cashing in tonight.


Very good point. Should've noticed that.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Many posters here won't know talent if it bit them on their ass.
> 
> Ryback a guy with character and is over with the crowd, got over with the crowd in a matter of weeks, is not a star. Cesaro is. Yeah, Cesaro is the star here. How long has it been now and you could hear a pin drop when he comes out?
> 
> ...


You're post bounces around the room. Try again.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

return of Sheldon or Henry right now playa!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BRAD MADDOX!!!! THE FUTURE!!!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Brad Maddox


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Brad Maddox :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Maddox >>>


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

WTF352 said:


> Would someone explain to me why dolph isn't by himself? Seriously he doesn't need this bitch.


At least he dropped Vickie. WWE are letting the man speak.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Maddox :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Imma need "you can't wrestle" chants for Maddox. Lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh, this fat slob fpalm


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Maddox vs ???

Khali?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:no:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Maddox got this!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Facepalm.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Let Brad beat this no talent fat fuck!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Maddox has the IT factor for sure. It's a shame he delivered such a shitty promo that night on RAW after HIAC. Maybe it was nerves because it's promos aren't bad at all now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Many posters here won't know talent if it bit them on their ass.
> 
> Ryback a guy with character and is over with the crowd, got over with the crowd in a matter of weeks, is not a star. Cesaro is. Yeah, Cesaro is the star here. How long has it been now and you could hear a pin drop when he comes out?
> 
> ...


His character is as awful as Cesaros though. You give Cesaro a better gimmick and he steals the show every night. He is better in EVERY way to Ryback. The fact is, Ryback isn't in the main event scene because of his mic skills and character.

Why do idiots have the mentality that people are jumping on Cesaros dick because he is from the indies? Can someone from the indies not be talented? What a horrid mentality.

Cesaro isn't anything special yet. Neither is Ryback. I'd be a lot more annoyed if they fired Cesaro than if they fired Ryback. Cesaro has more potential considering what he can bring to the table. ANYONE can be in Rybacks spot right now.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Brodus...CMON BRAD!!! YOU CAN DO THIS!!!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

God damn Brodus, the only thing more stale than Gangnam style is your gimmick.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Brad Maddox is so damn good.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

New ref for the Maddox match?

Oh please let him get a screwed over ending to this match. I'd mark.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big E is a powerlifting champion, so maybe he can lift the Big Show.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, not this fucking Brodus.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

hahahaha at zero reaction for brodus


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Somebody called a jobber


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro isn't a star, but guys like Ryback and Funkasaraus are, because they weren't in the "indies". LOL!


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Arcade said:


> Big E is a powerlifting champion, so maybe he can lift the Big Show.


He definitely can.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The Funkadactyls' entrance dances make me think we're always like 3-seconds away from an ass-clapping contest. :lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't like Brodus but I think he's better than Ryback, he can actually talk.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Why waste THE MADDOX on this fat slob?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Somebody make a remix outa that quick! "BRAD MADDOX" :mark:

"You're a jabroni" :lmao


----------



## JAY JAY millz (Jan 5, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> Cesaro does headlock turn over.s Oh my God, he's a better worker than Ryback because a man Ryback's size is supposed to chain wrestle.


He is a better worker, because he is a better worker. Does Ryback get over your damn right he does, and good for him, is he a good wreslter, NO, is he a good worker no. But he does the job


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok dead crowd.. 


Naomi pleas wrestle.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox teaching that ref how to do his job :lol


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Bottom line is Ryback is marketable, Cesaro isn't.

The reaction from the audience clearly indicates this.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Cesaro does headlock turn over.s Oh my God, he's a better worker than Ryback because a man Ryback's size is supposed to chain wrestle.


Cesaro is miles better then Ryback in the ring. And this is coming from someone who likes Ryback (even though he is overpushed).


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Big E is a powerlifting champion, so maybe he can lift the Big Show.


Without breaking sweat.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Living Tribunal said:


> IWC hating on Ryback lol. Good thing only the IWC thinks he sucks because the rest of us in the real wold loves the guy. Fuck Cesaro. There is nothing special about this guy he's just a generic fuck tard.


Right, because Ryback is such a fucking unique wrestler. It has nothing to do with the fact that the motherfucker is carbon copy of every popular big man in wrestling. At least Cesaro can go in the ring that's much more than I can say of Ryback.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Teddy Long and Booker have big comfy couches, but they prefer watching the show standing up at 2 inch of the screen.

Okay.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

JAY JAY millz said:


> He is a better worker, because he is a better worker. Does Ryback get over your damn right he does, and good for him, is he a good wreslter, NO, is he a good worker no. But he does the job


So if he does his job, how can he be a bad worker? His job is to wreck shit up. And he does that. If you ask me, he's in contention for employee of the moth.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Bottom line is Ryback is marketable, Cesaro isn't.
> 
> The reaction from the audience clearly indicates this.


Because the WWE made it that way. Not because Ryback is better.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Big E doing his finisher to Big Show will make him look like a legit threat as well. It's going down folks.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You think the orange & black outfit on Brodus was an homage to Taz?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright lets riot.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Cesaro isn't a star, but guys like Ryback and Funkasaraus are, because they weren't in the "indies". LOL!


That's not it. Cesaro just look's like your average goofy European. He's going no where. Whether you like it or not and whether he was ever in the indies or not.

Ryback has more talent in his farts than anything Cesaro can offer the WWE.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

THE SHIELD! Thank god!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao

The Shield attacking Brodus. Awesome.

:lmao

Roman Reign's roar is epic.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

THE SHIELD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

I'm calling it, Maddox is the shield leader


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Brodus beating Maddox...INJUSTICE!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

YEAH THE SHIELD! FUCK BRODUS!


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

What a surprise, Maddox lost

Finally, The Shield.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:yes The SHield
Goodbye Brodus


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, that was depressing. 

Thank god the Shield is taking this fucker out. The giggling was gross.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's the perfect time to put the title on Ziggler. WHC has no real direction, he's the main storyline and he's now got a stable going or at least a new manager/cronie. That said, it wont happen yet.

DAT SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SHIEEEELD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure if Brad Maddox, or Wil E. Coyote :hmm:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

YASSSSS the shield! 

Please have them stalk the ladies!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Them aces and eights are sure attacking tonight.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i love reigns' roar


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Shield/Maddox again


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Smackdown is Shield


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That scream from Roman Reigns :mark:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Roman Reigns is a goddam *SUPERSTAR. *


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Premeditated? Does Dean Ambrose really look like a man with a plan?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> Naomi pleas wrestle.


This.

Let's take the women that are actually good at wrestling and not have them wrestle. DAT LOGIC.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Jesus Roman reigns goes super saiyan now

Brad Maddox will be such a star in the future if this goes right


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Need a GIF of Brodus's face after that segment.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Brodus with dat selling face!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Brodus looks fuck up.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Roman's yelling is fucking annoying. Someone slap the shit out of him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROMAN REIGNS


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Reigns such a bad ass. DEM SAMOAN GENES.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Fuck off kid rock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Living Tribunal said:


> That's not it. Cesaro just look's like your average goofy European. He's going no where. Whether you like it or not and whether he was ever in the indies or not.
> 
> Ryback has more talent in his farts than anything Cesaro can offer the WWE.


There are plenty of guys who didn't "look marketable" in their first few months in the WWE and went on to make it just fine. On the other side, there are plenty of guys who got off to a fast start only to fizzle out.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

We need a SHield Promo and by SHield I mean Ambrose.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Need a gif of Cameron and Naomi celebrating after the match....like now.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

DANCING AFTER YOU WIN! INJUSTICE!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> That scream from Roman Reigns :mark:


Dat O face!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Rollins fits good in the Shield. 
Don't know why everybodys hating. :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Ziggles, AJ, and Big E :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WWE needs to realize that Kid Rock is probably a turn off to most people then a draw...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Premeditated? Does Dean Ambrose really look like a man with a plan?


He just. does. things.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Living Tribunal said:


> Roman's yelling is fucking annoying. Someone slap the shit out of him.


Why don't you go and do it big man!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you people understand the term worker?

Cesaro and Ryback can't be compared because they work two different styles. Saying Cesaro is a better wrestler is stupid because Ryback isn't supposed to be a 'wrestler' He's no supposed to be out there doing headlocks and submissions. He's a powerhouse. 

This stupid opinion that being technical and knowing a shit load of moves is the only criteria for what makes someone a good wrestler needs to stop. You can't say Cesaro is the better wrestler because they're two completely different workers. 

Ryback's supposed to have a limited amount of moves because he doesn't have to do much because he's a big strong son of a bitch. How fucking weird would it look to see Ryback pulling a sharpshooter out of his ass? Or worse yet Ryback chain wrestling? A man like Ryback could give two shits about chain wrestling. He wants to kick and stomp and pick up and throw around.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

No ziggle wiggle?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Are the people marking for Maddox being secretly ironic, or am I missing something huge here?

Also, Sharkboy, I think you're completely missing the point of why people like Cesaro.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:mark: ZIGGLER


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

This new Dolph Ziggler, AJ Lee & Big E. Langston group really reminds me of Justin Credible in ECW when he had Francine & Jason. :lol

...That's incredible.

(see what I did there!?)


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

AJ Lee, Dolph Ziggler, and Big E Langston = New Legacy


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't quite get Big E's finisher. It would of been better if he fell back into a sort of stunner with his arm round the front of the opponents neck.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Big E's finisher is so lame. Almost like he does more damage to himself then to his opponent.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

I already mark for Big E.

He's doing his finisher on Show tonight.


----------



## JAY JAY millz (Jan 5, 2007)

the person saying roman should stop screaming kill yourself, that makes him more intense. He just seems like he would knock your head off


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Why don't you go and do it big man!


Because i'm not a moron? That's what he sounds and look's like when he does that. "RAWR LET ME HULK UP AND THEN HAVE TO HAVE TWO OTHER GUYS HELP ME LIFT EVEN THE SMALLEST GUYS ON MY SHOULDERS!

Pfff....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Do you people understand the term worker?
> 
> Cesaro and Ryback can't be compared because they work two different styles. Saying Cesaro is a better wrestler is stupid because Ryback isn't supposed to be a 'wrestler' He's no supposed to be out there doing headlocks and submissions. He's a powerhouse.
> 
> ...


Even as a big guy Ryback isn't that good of a worker. He's still very green. Give it up, dude.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I actually don't want this Smackdown to end 

What the fuck is going on? An actual good show


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Living Tribunal said:


> That's not it. Cesaro just look's like your average goofy European. He's going no where. Whether you like it or not and whether he was ever in the indies or not.
> 
> Ryback has more talent in his farts than anything Cesaro can offer the WWE.


:bosh

I get it, you have your opinion, but this is what I think of it. ^^ Cesaro is far smoother on the mic, and a more athletic guy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So Ziggler is actually aligned with AJ now? Okay.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Big E looks like he's about to shit himself for some reason :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

big e's finisher, yea lets just throw myself on my ass


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Roman Reigns shall be going places!! Goddamn, he;s a star!

Ambrose will be going places too (obviously, guy has talent in his pinky finger that most don't even have in their entire body) but damn Roman Reigns is the man!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

All Ambrose needs to say in a promo is that he or the Shield are agent/agents of chaos. :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Santa Clause gonna get that GTS


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> Are the people marking for Maddox being secretly ironic, or am I missing something huge here?


I'm with you, I really have to fight changing the channel when he's on. He's probably the sole reason I didn't watch Hell in a Cell ppv. He just sucks my interest level out of anything he's involved in. Cody Rhodes played his role much much better


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

fpalm wow Raw is going to suck.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Ziggy&AJ is my face pairing, imo. Best male and best female sellers FTW.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Do you people understand the term worker?
> 
> Cesaro and Ryback can't be compared because they work two different styles. Saying Cesaro is a better wrestler is stupid because Ryback isn't supposed to be a 'wrestler' He's no supposed to be out there doing headlocks and submissions. He's a powerhouse.
> 
> ...


The fact that you are trying to claim Ryback is a better in ring worker then Cesaro is hilarious. Cesaro is one of the best superstars in the WWE in the ring. Ryback is average at best. He is good at getting over but saying his is better in the ring then Cesaro is hilarious. Ryback is improving though


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show looks tired already just standing in the ring


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

...Santa Claus?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Reigns is a badass.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Since were all comparing here

Ziggler/Big E/ AJ reminds me of Shawn back when he had a bodyguard and when he had Sheri by his side too


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

2 hours show is sooooo much better than 3 hours! I'm having a lot of fun watching Smackdown.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Shield will beat the shit out of Santa Claus.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Big E looks good with Dolph.



JAY JAY millz said:


> the person saying roman should stop screaming kill yourself, that makes him more intense. He just seems like he would knock your head off


:lmao at telling someone to kill themselves because they don't like Roman's screaming.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> 2 hours show is sooooo much better than 3 hours! I'm having a lot of fun watching Smackdown.


I agree! Can't believe the show is almost over. It flew by.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just realised this ends in 15 minutes. Shits gone quick. 2 hours is so much better.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I need to see Seth Rollins taunting the Naomi and Cameron. Ugh why did wwe cut to a recap?


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

The people on this forum... *sigh*

Wouldn't know talent if the talent whooped their ass.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Shield will attack Santa cuz their on the naughty list


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Even as a big guy Ryback isn't that good of a worker. He's still very green. Give it up, dude.


No doubt he's green. No argument from me there. But to say Cesaro is the better wrestler is stupid because you just can't compare Ryback to Cesaro in terms of in-ring work because they work two different styles. 

Imo, Cesaro works his style well and Ryback gets the job done. 

Again, I'm not discrediting Cesaro but imo he's just nothing special and easily replaceable.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The wanker has arrived!

That being said I dig this AJ a lot more. She's still crazy, but her expressions and mannerisms are really good right now


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Santa Claus is hosting RAW? fpalm

I'm calling it right now, the Shield will kick his ass.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Are they taping next weeks RAW after this? That's a long ass time to keep fans interested.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If you look closely you can see a wet spot inside AJs shorts after looking at Ziggler


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> No doubt he's green. No argument from me there. But to say Cesaro is the better wrestler is stupid because you just can't compare Ryback to Cesaro in terms of in-ring work because they work two different styles.
> 
> Imo, Cesaro works his style well and Ryback gets the job done.
> 
> Again, I'm not discrediting Cesaro but imo he's just nothing special and easily replaceable.


What? Ryback you could replace with Big E and people would not notice the difference


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

WWE probably prohibited Cesaro from picking up Ryback like a bitch.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Living Tribunal said:


> The people on this forum... *sigh*
> 
> Wouldn't know talent if the talent whooped their ass.


So let me get this straight. You think Ryback is a better wrestler than Antonio Cesaro? Is that the premise of, in the words of our intellectual savior, your irrelevant opinion?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Since were all comparing here
> 
> Ziggler/Big E/ AJ reminds me of Shawn back when he had a bodyguard and when he had Sheri by his side too


Shawn never had both at the same time though.........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

anybody else find it a little conceded that Cena promotes his 10 year anniversary in his own entrance video?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

How tall is Big D slongston? He looks like hes like 5'10


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That drop kick looks like it hurts Cena more than the opponent :lmao


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm reall pissed SD is ending. I was shocked when I saw that it was main event time. SD was good. I think WWE acknowledged their fuck from last night. Damn, it's so hard to hate this company. At least for me.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Tonight to me was a big wake-up call to how much the constant commercials breaks really hurt the WWE product. This show has been great. WWE should definitely do more "commercial free" shows when they can. This has been great. I have only moved to piss & get a couple drink refills. Really drawn into the show tonight. The constant Shield attacks, the CM Punk promo & the wrestling (even Tensai Vs. Santino!) Great show.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Big E = Heel Bobby Lashley



Lucifer34 said:


> Santa Claus is hosting RAW? fpalm
> 
> I'm calling it right now, the Shield will kick his ass.


Book it. Would create great heat from the kids.



VRsick said:


> How tall is Big D slongston? He looks like hes like 5'10


In the opening segment he looked the same height as Ziggler, which is funny considering he's supposed to be the bodyguard/enforcer of the group.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

dat dropkick


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Monkey flip? Hurricanrana? Drop kick? Cena has lost the plot!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These threads are brutal. Ryback is a good worker. Epic facepalm.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Is there a purpose for the string that Sheamus is holding at the turnbuckle? I've always wondered about it


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Why doesn't WWE want Ziggler to go solo even for a litttle bit?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The 2 hour factor definitely helps make this live Smackdown show feel much better than Raw. Also, the lack of commercials (except WWE sponsored ones) are something refreshing and nice.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> These threads are brutal. Ryback is a good worker. Epic facepalm.


It's quite scary isn't it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I love the repeat elbow drops and the cut to AJ smiling was good camera work


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess we can all agree that Smackdown is beter than Raw. Smackdown is the true A show.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> What? Ryback you could replace with Big E and people would not notice the difference


Ok, removing that race joke from mind, you can't be serious?

You know what, it should end here. I'm not gonna say Cesaro is a gem of a talent and you're not going say Ryback is either.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ziggler should get the title tonight. Have Big E Langston give him the Big End finisher - that feat of strength might help him get over, and Ziggler gets the title.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> So let me get this straight. You think Ryback is a better wrestler than Antonio Cesaro? Is that the premise of, in the words of our intellectual savior, your irrelevant opinion?


Kind of like your opinion is also irrelevant? Yea.

Cesaro has been on RAW slightly longer then RyBack and it's clear he's going to be jobbing to RyBack because he's a scrub. And that's all I have to say about that. Don't like my so called irrelevant opinion?

The exits that way > kid


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

VRsick said:


> How tall is Big D slongston? He looks like hes like 5'10


Listed at 5'11"


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> anybody else find it a little conceded that Cena promotes his 10 year anniversary in his own entrance video?


Im sure it was his decision to do that............

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JAY JAY millz (Jan 5, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> No doubt he's green. No argument from me there. But to say Cesaro is the better wrestler is stupid because you just can't compare Ryback to Cesaro in terms of in-ring work because they work two different styles.
> 
> Imo, Cesaro works his style well and Ryback gets the job done.
> 
> Again, I'm not discrediting Cesaro but imo he's just nothing special and easily replaceable.


Actually you have been doing nothing but discrediting Cesaro, saying nobody would care if he was released. and comparing his in ring skill to ryback than telling us, we cant compare the two


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> Is there a purpose for the string that Sheamus is holding at the turnbuckle? I've always wondered about it


You have to hold it to get tagged in. Kayfabe wise it would be too easy for the non-legal-man to tag himself in without it.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Heel AJ is going to be so much better than face AJ.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nostalgia said:


> Big E = Heel Bobby Lashley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Langston's got all the potential of a young Mo, before Mabel went and hogged the M.O.M spotlight.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

What I would give for a Heyman stable of Punk, Bryan and Cesaro (ditch the anti american stuff). Put the IC strap on Bryan.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Slam_It said:


> You have to hold it to get tagged in. Kayfabe wise it would be too easy for the non-legal-man to tag himself in without it.


Cheers (Y)


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> You have to hold it to get tagged in. Kayfabe wise it would be too easy for the non-legal-man to tag himself in without it.


Interesting. I didn't know that


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Question: How can Sheamus get in ten clubberin' chest thumps before the referee can count to five?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

JAY JAY millz said:


> Actually you have been doing nothing but discrediting Cesaro, saying nobody would care if he was released. and comparing his in ring skill to ryback than telling us, we cant compare the two


How does saying Cesaro being gone tomorrow will have no impact on anyone discrediting him? Look, I gave the guy his props as a worker but fuck. If he's out the door tomorrow it's not going to hamper a damn thing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Living Tribunal said:


> Kind of like your opinion is also irrelevant? Yea.
> 
> Cesaro has been on RAW slightly longer then RyBack and it's clear he's going to be jobbing to RyBack because he's a scrub. And that's all I have to say about that. Don't like my so called irrelevant opinion?
> 
> The exits that way > kid


So if someone is jobbing they are bad in the ring? Obvious troll is obvious. At least sharkboy makes good points even though I competely disagree with him.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Living Tribunal said:


> Kind of like your opinion is also irrelevant? Yea.
> 
> Cesaro has been on RAW slightly longer then RyBack and it's clear he's going to be jobbing to RyBack because he's a scrub. And that's all I have to say about that. Don't like my so called irrelevant opinion?
> 
> The exits that way > kid


Whipping out mathematical logic statements on me now?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone remember when Eddie Guerrero moved the tagrope so it slid along the top rope?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Jbl says he's not cashing in tonight = he's cashing in tonight


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anybody else notice the MITB briefcase is sitting on the ring apron? Hmmm....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't believe Smackdown is almost over and I was actually entertained. Maybe the world really is ending


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

SANTA CLAUS, BREAKING INTO HOMES UNWARRANTED AND GIVING SMALL CHILDREN FREE SHIT AFTER STALKING THEM AND CHECKING TO SEE IF THEY'RE NAUGHTY OR NICE. SOUNDS LIKE A WHOLE BUNCH OF INJUSTICE TO ME. BRING IN THE SHIELD.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cena next time lower your voice when you are calling stuff


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

sharkboy22 said:


> No doubt he's green. No argument from me there. But to say Cesaro is the better wrestler is stupid because you just can't compare Ryback to Cesaro in terms of in-ring work because they work two different styles.
> 
> Imo, Cesaro works his style well and Ryback gets the job done.
> 
> Again, I'm not discrediting Cesaro but imo he's just nothing special and easily replaceable.


What? You can compare both wrestlers in ring because both of them are wrestling. Even for big man standards, nothing stands out of Ryback besides looking powerful and that's not enough.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Big E's finisher makes some sense. His muscles are freakishly big and he pulls you down almost like a bear hug and you get squeezed into it upon impact.

That would really hurt around the midsection


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> Whipping out mathematical logic statements on me now?


What?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Commercials are really hurting the product. I think it's just that it's so tiring, these commercial breaks


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

leon79 said:


> Anyone remember when Eddie Guerrero moved the tagrope so it slid along the top rope?


Nope. But that sounds hilarious.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Is there a purpose for the string that Sheamus is holding at the turnbuckle? I've always wondered about it


This question right here is the moment that I realized I might be too old to watch wrestling anymore.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Big Show's been in there for quite a long time.

I can see Ziggler cashing in honestly.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Why doesn't WWE want Ziggler to go solo even for a litttle bit?


cause they are not ready to turn him face, and everytime he is alone he gets face reactions


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> Question: How can Sheamus get in ten clubberin' chest thumps before the referee can count to five?


Ref slow counts to five (usualy gets to about 4-5 chest bumps before the count)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Still 7+ minutes. I'd like a cash in tonight. Of course, since Ziggler won MITB in July, he couldn theoretically hold the briefcase until the early summer of 2013. That wait would be ungodly.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> This question right here is the moment that I realized I might be too old to watch wrestling anymore.


Seriously. Has it been that long since commentators even mentioned it? Fuck.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Punter said:


> Big Show's been in there for quite a long time.
> 
> I can see Ziggler cashing in honestly.


I kinda think it's gonna happen too.

If they want to legitimize Big E. right away, have him lift Show and let Ziggler cash.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

damn Sheamus blends in with the mat, he's so white. :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Living Tribunal said:


> What?


Thought so. Anyway, we'll agree to disagree. 

The irrelevant opinion quote was more of a jab at humor.

In the words of Mick, have a nice day.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Man, RAW should really get its ass back to two hours. I wouldn't mind 3 hours, if the first hour wasn't complete filler.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Seriously. Has it been that long since commentators even mentioned it? Fuck.


Shit just realized I don't ever remember that rope being explained.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's set up for a hot tag on Cena, 5 moves of doom. Cena and Sheamus win.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Is there a purpose for the string that Sheamus is holding at the turnbuckle? I've always wondered about it


A tag team partner can only tag in legally if he is holding the string. It's so, like, the tag partner can't walk wherever he wants or reach in as far as he wants to tag in.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

want to see superkick


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Typical Cena hot tag.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> Thought so. Anyway, we'll agree to disagree.
> 
> The irrelevant opinion quote was more of a jab at humor.
> 
> In the words of Mick, have a nice day.


What?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> It's set up for a hot tag on Cena, 5 moves of doom. Cena and Sheamus win.


:lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Seriously. Has it been that long since commentators even mentioned it? Fuck.


I've literally never heard a commentator say it. I remember seeing a ref tell someone to hold the rope for a tag to count, but it wasn't really important to the match. It's like when a ref won't count the pin because the shoulders aren't really on the mat during a Divas match.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fucking Sheamus.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Ref slow counts to five (usualy gets to about 4-5 chest bumps before the count)


That was a rhetorical question about the logic of pro-wrestling.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Why didn't Show just go for a Knockout Punch to the face there? :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, no cash in then. Sad.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a feeling big dong slongston is comin in


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Living Tribunal said:


> What?


In the words of the Rock: IT DOES NOT MATTER WHAT YOU THINK!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, Ziggler you know you had no chance.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

aww, I guess he's not cashing in. 

damn, cool runnings laying out the franchise.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

His face never changes expression lol


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

What a pathetic finish...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DAT aj ass!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Big E Langston taking out Cena second time in a row.

He must feel awkward standing there as AJ and Ziggler kiss each other...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Dat tongue


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

"Ziggler cashes in tonight, for sure"

Would you guys just give it a rest now? Will I have to read numerous pages of it in every show discussion thread until he finally cashes it in?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Deja Vu.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol the worst kissing i've ever seen. Theyre just like smushing eachothers faces.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

PG show or not, Dolph should be grabbing two-handfuls of ass during those make-out sessions.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nooooooooooooo kissing over cena's body lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is so stupid... they really don't know what to do anymore. They are spinning their wheels in the shit.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> That was a rhetorical question about the logic of pro-wrestling.


It's still real to me damn it


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Why the fuck do they play AJs music instead of Dolph? Fucking hell


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Edge/Lita much huh? Get a room!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

AJ music to end RAW & Smackdown , she's the star of the show


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lame ending. Same shit from RAW.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler and Big E to tag team in bed with AJ.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

BIG E.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> In the words of the Rock: IT DOES NOT MATTER WHAT YOU THINK!!!


What? WHAT? WHAT? WHAT? WHAAAAT?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

playing AJs music :lmao DIS COMPANY!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Would've been better if AJ went up to Cena's face and did the "U CAN'T SEE ME!"


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

to be honest i don't like this new group, ziggler needs to look legit now, this bullshit ain't helping him


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Monday Night Raw and Friday Night/Super Smackdown starring AJ Lee


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Living Tribunal said:


> What? WHAT? WHAT? WHAT? WHAAAAT?


WHAT DOES EVERYBODY WANT?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That ended weird, cut 30 sec forward

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay SD. Not enough to make me start watching it again.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Underwhelming..


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The skipping Aj is so overdone already.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wonder if we'll get Cena breaking in Ziggler and AJ's hotel room? No? Ok.

Then, could we get Ziggler/AJ live sex? Not that either, huh?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

At least the commercials weren't there to interfere with the show.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Seriously. Has it been that long since commentators even mentioned it? Fuck.


They're too busy talking about shit like cell phones & mustaches to remember to talk about wrestling, man.

It was a great show though. Legit.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Big E the awkward third wheel.

Poor guy.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Good show. Ending didn't really advance the story, but I'm sure Cena will face Big E at the Rumble.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao I just can't stop laughing at how ridiculous Big E's finisher looks


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Raw tappings is after so technically he can still cash it in tonight lol.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> "Ziggler cashes in tonight, for sure"
> 
> Would you guys just give it a rest now? Will I have to read numerous pages of it in every show discussion thread until he finally cashes it in?


You want people to stop speculating? That's as impossible as stapling water to a tree.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Good show, pretty much the same stories from RAW, but without all the bad filler and Slammy nonsense.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Living Tribunal said:


> What? WHAT? WHAT? WHAT? WHAAAAT?


Really? Really? Really? Really?


Good episode. Slightly sad that Ziggler did not cash in but was still a good episode. Hopefully we do not have to see a Big Show vs Sheamus match at Royal rumble again. CM Punk, The Shield, Daniel Bryan as always were awesome


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Is it me or did the writers recycle an entire summer's worth of storylines?

AJ this, AJ that. I could really see Cena/Ziggler happening with AJ has special ref.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, first time I've watched Smackdown in a few weeks.

Pretty underwhelming, but I really liked having no commercials. I felt more invested in the show overall.

It's not enough to make me go back to watching it every Friday, though


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, that actually was a good show.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Yay, the exact same ending as last night.....I'm entertained. WWE never fails to let down.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

So they are taping Raw for next week now?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Overall, MUCH better than last night's Raw. Then again, it's not hard to top the clusterfuck that was the Slammys. 

Although the ending being exactly the same is disappointing.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm liking Big E but his finisher is going to take getting used to. He should pull it into a cutter instead of dropping his opponent on his own chest. But I guess that would be too much like the RKO. Oh well, decent show. Commentary was awful though. Even JBL was annoying in parts.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Smackdown beats Raw again.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

pinofreshh said:


> Would've been better if AJ went up to Cena's face and did the "U CAN'T SEE ME!"


Noone will do that better than Barrett, haha.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Is it me or did the writers recycle an entire summer's worth of storylines?
> 
> AJ this, AJ that. I could really see Cena/Ziggler happening with AJ has special ref.


AJ must've seriously sucked off a real good one for Vince.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> So they are taping Raw for next week now?


Christmas Eve and New Years Eve are always shit.

I probably won't be back to Raw until the 7th when the build for Rumble starts.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This Cena feud is actually going to end up being a step backwards for Ziggler, isn't it?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Why does everyone want Ziggler to cash in so badly? Now's such a shitty time. Let him do his thing with Cena, get some momentum from it (hopefully) and then he could cash in.

Ziggler's cash in will come the night when the discussion thread isn't filled with "Ziggler's cashing in for sure" There's no way WWE is going to make it so predictable that he cashes in after a match he's involved in. Plus, what become of Big Show after Ziggler cashes in. He's going to want revenge but obviously atm Ziggler's too caught up with Cena.

Too much is going on right now for a cash in.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cyon said:


> AJ must've seriously sucked off a real good one for Vince.


:vince3


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Why does everyone want Ziggler to cash in so badly? Now's such a shitty time. Let him do his thing with Cena, get some momentum from it (hopefully) and then he could cash in.
> 
> Ziggler's cash in will come the night when the discussion thread isn't filled with "Ziggler's cashing in for sure" There's no way WWE is going to make it so predictable that he cashes in after a match he's involved in. Plus, what become of Big Show after Ziggler cashes in. He's going to want revenge but obviously atm Ziggler's too caught up with Cena.
> 
> Too much is going on right now for a cash in.


It was absolutely perfect last night on RAW but NOOOOOOO Cena had to stop him and then this shit started. Not that this shit is all bad but its SO RANDOM having langston there and AJ is the fucking FOCUS


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Why does everyone want Ziggler to cash in so badly? Now's such a shitty time. Let him do his thing with Cena, get some momentum from it (hopefully) and then he could cash in.
> 
> Ziggler's cash in will come the night when the discussion thread isn't filled with "Ziggler's cashing in for sure" There's no way WWE is going to make it so predictable that he cashes in after a match he's involved in. Plus, what become of Big Show after Ziggler cashes in. He's going to want revenge but obviously atm Ziggler's too caught up with Cena.
> 
> Too much is going on right now for a cash in.


Because we don't want Big Show as champion and Ziggler is white hot right now. He beat Orton cleanly at survivor series and was sole survivor, beat Cena at TLC and now not only has a new girlfriend to help him win but a bodyguard as well.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think Cena and Vickie will face Dolph Ziggler and Langston and aj in a handicap match at Royal Rumble 2013.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> This Cena feud is actually going to end up being a step backwards for Ziggler, isn't it?


Nope, it's protecting him. He won't eat the pin when this feud has a blow off match, the rookie will.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Why does everyone want Ziggler to cash in so badly? Now's such a shitty time. Let him do his thing with Cena, *get some momentum from it (hopefully)* and then he could cash in.
> 
> Ziggler's cash in will come the night when the discussion thread isn't filled with "Ziggler's cashing in for sure" There's no way WWE is going to make it so predictable that he cashes in after a match he's involved in. Plus, what become of Big Show after Ziggler cashes in. He's going to want revenge but obviously atm Ziggler's too caught up with Cena.
> 
> Too much is going on right now for a cash in.


i don't count on that anymore, ziggler just superkicked the shit out of cena two days ago and the spotlights are on aj, and now that he's stuck with an enforcer he needs to look bad to give something to do to big e.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

You guys ever wondered if Ziggler will have a clean cash in?

All this speculating involves him just coming out when the champ is down but has anyone ever given much thought to Ziggler giving his opponent time to prepare? And no, he doesn't become the second man in history to cash in and lose. He actually wins. Anyone?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> Because we don't want Big Show as champion.


I do.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Smackdown here with pics/gifs/quotes:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/wwe-super-smackdown-live-12182012-review.html

The show was alright overall with nothing that stood out.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mclovin it said:


> Because we don't want Big Show as champion and Ziggler is white hot right now. He beat Orton cleanly at survivor series and was sole survivor, beat Cena at TLC and now not only has a new girlfriend to help him win but a bodyguard as well.



Ziggler will like not cash in the money in the bank case befor wrestlemania 29.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Also, why the fuck would you take the WHC off Big Show right now? He's a hot commodity. Have you guys been paying attention to the man's work recently? He's given Sheamus some of the best matches of his career.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I do.


I meant people calling for him to cash in lol. Tbh he has been good so far in his feud with Sheamus though it needs to end. I just want a new world title match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Good show. Ending didn't really advance the story, but I'm sure Cena will face Big E at the Rumble.


Dat pre-Rock filler feud


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao I just can't stop laughing at how ridiculous Big E's finisher looks


It was fine in NXT, but then it was always on smaller guys. Cena seems too wide at the shoulders and thus can't be face planted into the mat as he ends up landing on Langston instead and it looks bad. He'll need to adjust for the bigger guys in the wwe and twist off and land on his right hip.side of body instead of his back.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

well Raw was a million times more entertaining than that. Punk's promo was a highlight. otherwise a pretty nothing show.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

The show was pretty good tonight, better than Raw. My only complaint is that there is too much AJ. The Shield cannot get 5 minutes to cut a promo in the ring but AJ can be in 50 segments on a 2 hour show. 

I'm fed up with this broad. I'm just going ignore everything she does as long as she is sticking to sinking John Cena's career, but if this "2 skips short of a beat" chick looks at Sheamus with those "googly eyes" she is going to catch a fade. Seriously, I'm not having it. :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Why would Cena face off against Big E at the Rumble? Speaking in terms of kayfabe, Cena doesn't have anyone for sure to face at WrestleMania 29 like he did at WrestleMania 28, which is why him not entering the Rumble and facing Kane made sense. 

This year, he does have a reason. Plus the Rock is going for the Championship too, so if Cena wants a rematch against the Rock at Mania, it makes total sense for him to enter the Rumble.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Cole giving a hope spot in their new random direction, "Daniel Bryan was the only one serious about AJ. And she left him at the altar." That really is the only feud that would have legs for this Ziggler/AJ/Ryblack trio after Cena gets his much needed boost in drawing power by simply being removed from that black hole to face the Rock.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

AJ Lee is overexposed. More than Cena, at this point.
Bad booking.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I think Ziggler will cash in at Mania


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

How was smackdown guys. Missed the whole thing, did it feel like a special episode or felt like the usual taped ones.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> No doubt he's green. No argument from me there. But to say Cesaro is the better wrestler is stupid because you just can't compare Ryback to Cesaro in terms of in-ring work because they work two different styles.


Yeah? You can. To argue anything other than the fact Cesaro is better than Ryback in the ring...is just baffling. Ryback delivers entertaining squash matches, and his moves do look legit - but I mean he's obviously not as good as Cesaro in the ring? It's nothing to do with being a 'technical wrestler', either.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Turbo Man Prime said:


> How was smackdown guys. Missed the whole thing, did it feel like a special episode or felt like the usual taped ones.


It wasn't special. At least it didn't feel special to me. I enjoyed The Shield attacks more than anything. Miz TV was kind of boring tbh. Only a one-liner or two from Ziggler and Miz got a little chuckle. They had a couple of average TV matches including the Cena/Sheamus v. Ziggler/Show and a six man tag with PTP/Barrett v. Kofi/Team Hell No. Santino/Tensai and Ryback/Cesaro were somewhat amusing too. I thought the show was paced alright being 'commercial free' episode. Smackdown has been such a terribly stale and inconsequential product for the longest time to me (more than Raw. I usually skip through Raw on DVR and just skip SD altogether) that I skip most episodes but this was an average show. If you have free time catch Punk's promo and The Shield jumpin fools.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Daw, totally forgot this was on. The no-commercials aspect was a selling point alone. Ah well, I'll catch it on wweo.net tomorrow.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good show, makes me miss 2 hour Raws. Not nearly as exhausted as I usually am when these shows end.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

I dont get why they didn't interview The Shield today or at lest show a video of them cutting a promo into a camera like they did the other week on Raw, just have them coming out attacking people didn't seemed a point pointless. At lest with the other attacks they gave a reason as to why they did it, hopefully they say why they did it on Raw.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

The Shield is growing on me! All 3 members are freakin awesome!

And Big E...... Is this guy just gonna stand there for every promo Dolph and AJ do? It looks a tad awkward. He's just standing there with the same facial expression for the whole promo.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

D-Young really does take no days off, from being pinned :young Damn, Titus really needs to learn how to wrestle.

Shield continues to be the best thing in WWE.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Daniel Bryan was the best part of the show! I hope he keeps this grudge against The Rock about the slammy until Rock comes back, then he confronts him. That'd be great!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Roman Reigns is kind of funny...he be shouting like an animal.



MTheBehemoth said:


> AJ Lee is overexposed. More than Cena, at this point.
> Bad booking.


Shes not overexposed. She is the one driving the shows. Raw and Smackdown ended with her. She was responsible for Ziggler going over. Shes the top heel in the WWE with Punk out of the top spot until next year


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought the best thing about the show was the fact it was 2 hours long. When it come to the final 15 minutes I remember posting how amazed on how fast the show went. I have no doubt people on Twitter were saying the same things and how no commercials were better etc.

But I doubt the WWE listen to anyone on Twitter that isn't themselves.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

santino > ryback

at lifting up alberts fat ass.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

ultimatekrang said:


> santino > ryback
> 
> at lifting up alberts fat ass.



:steiner2


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

I am a fan of the Heel AJ character so far and her heel turn has made her grown on me as a character again. Also liking the Shield they are awesome still I don't like watching wrestling as I used as apart from Ziggler, The Shield, Daniel Bryan, Cm Punk and AJ the rest of the show is filler right now. Which is just plain out boring thank god I have not watched Raw and Smackdown in the past month on TV, as the shows have been terrible according to most people on this site. I enjoyed the ending of Smackdown tonight I like Ziggler and AJ as a couple and I think it is great that they are together, the only grip I have is instead of Ryblack attacking Cena It would of been much better if Bray Wyatt had attacked Cena as a group of Wyatt,Ziggler and AJ would of been awesome and then eventually they could have joined forces with The Shield along with Paul Heyman and take over the WWE.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

So basically Ziggler has gone from having to be second fiddle to Vickie Guerrero to now having to be second fiddle to AJ! Great way of making Ziggler a star in his own right WWE! 

Cesaro fed to Ryback!? That's just plain awful! 

Yet more awful awful booking from Vince and co.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

AJ is fucking *terrible.* terrible, terrible, terrible. 

i almost cringed when she said "Show.............OFF!" to Miz. just fucking awful.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone know where I can watch this online, didn't realise they were putting it on Tuesday here, they usually leave it till Friday and it doesn't seem to be repeated.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> Anyone know where I can watch this online, didn't realise they were putting it on Tuesday here, they usually leave it till Friday and it doesn't seem to be repeated.


search Youtube for Smackdown 12/18/12 and filter it to "Long videos ~20 minutes"


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, AJ is on my screen WAY too much. Her shit is getting old, fast.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Way better than Raw and I loved the no commercial thing, but by God AJ is the worst talent I have ever seen getting this much screentime.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Roman Reigns is kind of funny...he be shouting like an animal.
> 
> 
> Shes not overexposed. *She is the one driving the shows. Raw and Smackdown ended with her. She was responsible for Ziggler going over.* Shes the top heel in the WWE with Punk out of the top spot until next year



Doesn't that prove she is overexposed? Raw and Smackdown should not be ending with her skipping like an 8 year old, once again AJ is wrongfully the focus in an angle.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

CESARO losing = FUCK OFF


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a largely mediocre show for me, with the highlights being the CM Punk promo and six-man tag match, but that was about it. One other positive to take away is the new trio of Langston, Ziggler and AJ, I personally really like the partnership and hope it helps boost Dolph.

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Smackdown is in my city tonight. Drove by the arena and seen all the trucks and stuff. Don't plan on going because it's a waste of time.

The last Monday Night Raw event we had was the DX reunion show (when they took over the show) in 2006. Since then we've had Raw house shows, SD house shows, and Smackdown TV once a year. Really don't plan on going until they bring back a live Raw event.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I couldn't stop laughing with AJ and Ziggler licking each others faces like cats and Langston just standing there staring off into space.

This is some weird shit.

Stephanie has outdone herself this time.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The fact that Punk said that nobody could take his title from him and he mentioned Stone Cold made me hopeful of a future program.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I just rewatched the show (was there live). When Miz takes the clothesline I'm the only one clapping, lol.


----------

